# Chief is the Kang of this Memorial day Driveler # 125



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2014)

Chief is the Kang of this Driveler



Somebody put some music on this one!!......Youtube embeds ain't been working for me


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2014)

Lock it down


----------



## kmckinnie (May 23, 2014)

My 2nd post in here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 24, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> My 2nd post in here.


Go ahead and step out on a limb!!........Make # 3!!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2014)

Whatta day! Was up 19 hours, laid flooring in the house and worked two jobs. Had to bring my buddy back from the brink of passing out/getting heat sick. Finished the job then came home and slept 8 hours and am ready to do it again. One day off in the last 20 something is kinda catchin up though.

AND my quail are hatching


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2014)

musak, mussic, moosic, museic, song we need a song.

When the coffee finishes making it is ready to be served like those who gave all did and are remembered this Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## cramer (May 24, 2014)

maybe when Chief wakes up he can get us some pictures of Main St. in Hampton to go along with the music
They have a wonderful Memorial Day tribute in Hampton - like you see in Dalton.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)




----------



## cramer (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2014)

For the warriors of America, past, present, and future.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2014)

Love that song!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

cramer said:


> Thanks Jeff



Yes sir! 



Nicodemus said:


> For the warriors of America, past, present, and future.



Good one! 



hdm03 said:


> morning folks



Morning hdm 



Sad day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2014)

Good Moanin folks !!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Moanin folks !!



Mornin', Quack!
You're pilot getting the plane ready to go?


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2014)

Hay...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Mornin', Quack!
> You're pilot getting the plane ready to go?




Morning Pookie, and dert !! 

Not leaving til 10am, they've got plenty 'o time !!!


It's gonna be a looooooooong day tomorrow !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2014)

It's time Nick !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2014)

Well dang, RIP krackerbro.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well dang, RIP krackerbro.


Thanks for letting me know, Mill, my internet has been on & off today.......... sad day for me, one to hear about Richie and the funeral of my cousin...... they both had a rough time, amputations, kidney shut-down issue's, but I know they are both in a better place, whole again & no pain........ prayers to both families and their friends.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

kang!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

one


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> one



I might be able to catch up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

I said "catch up", not "keep up"!


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

well I ain holdin it gainst ya


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well I ain holdin it gainst ya



Pre-she-ate-it!


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

two


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> two



I'm hangin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 24, 2014)

Man, I sure hate to hear that bout kracker.  Didn't know the fella but its still saddening.
  Howdy folks. Worked hard today.  I'm ttttired


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

usin PANK rite now


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, I sure hate to hear that bout kracker.  Didn't know the fella but its still saddening.
> Howdy folks. Worked hard today.  I'm ttttired



Hey, bud! 

Yessir, made for very a sad day, but eventually came to grips with the fact that he restin in peace!

I got sidetracked helpin one of my cousins locate and repair some underground wiring he cut in a couple of places in his back yard. He was runnin a decorative edging machine around all his beds and lawn. 

It set me back for what I wanted to accomplish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> usin PANK rite now



You just pulled me by about to lengths.


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

didnt accomplish much taday myself, had da niece here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, bud!
> 
> Yessir, made for very a sad day, but eventually came to grips with the fact that he restin in peace!
> 
> ...


I hope yall used a splice kit with heat shrink and not just wirenuts.  If u use wirenuts pour scotchkote in them and it will last a lot longer


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You just pulled me by about to lengths.



well when I finish this one an one more Im outta Coors light, Miller light next


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope yall used a splice kit with heat shrink and not just wirenuts.  If u use wirenuts pour scotchkote in them and it will last a lot longer



that or them underrground/waterproof wirenutz


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope yall used a splice kit with heat shrink and not just wirenuts.  If u use wirenuts pour scotchkote in them and it will last a lot longer



Ain't my first underground rodeo! 

I didn't repair it permanently, just got him up and runnin. I told him what he needed to do it properly/permanently though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well when I finish this one an one more Im outta Coors light, Miller light next



I got a smorgasbord too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

You ready to go to the horsepital, bOOM bOOM?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 24, 2014)

Just sippen shine with a jolly rancher in it.


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

y ruin shine wid a jolly rancher, sounds like it'd taste like cowpoo


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Tell LMS hey for me, Louie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You ready to go to the horsepital, bOOM bOOM?



No sir not even close.  However lms is ready to get him out.  Painted all the trim for his room today.  Guy is gonna put it up next week


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir not even close.  However lms is ready to get him out.  Painted all the trim for his room today.  Guy is gonna put it up next week



best ta jus wait it out stead of rushin it


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no sir not even close.  However lms is ready to get him out.  Painted all the trim for his room today.  Guy is gonna put it up next week



10-4!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> best ta jus wait it out stead of rushin it


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

fish doin anything C???


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

tree


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> fish doin anything C???



Haven't even been since it was still cool, Hoss!

Gonna change that next few weeks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Should be bout time for em to turn on.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

muds in kmcs shine


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

I've got to find sumpin to eat!


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Should be bout time for em to turn on.



gotcha


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2014)

Reckon I'll kill this last shrimp po-boy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2014)

Well l remembered to brew some coffee this AM


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2014)

Headed to Milledgeville airport soon !!!  


VROOOOOOOOOM !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Milledgeville airport soon !!!
> 
> 
> VROOOOOOOOOM !!!
> ...



Have a good time, Mill!! 

I'm headin to Knoxville late this afternoon for work tomorrow. Come back to Atl Monday night when we finish and work Tuesday here, at least I'll be home when it's over Tuesday night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2014)

Have fun Quack.  I've never seen Charlotte speedway.  

morning Chief-O


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good time, Mill!!
> 
> I'm headin to Knoxville late this afternoon for work tomorrow. Come back to Atl Monday night when we finish and work Tuesday here, at least I'll be home when it's over Tuesday night.





Thanks Chiefbro, be careful with the back, put a pain pill, or 2 in yo pocket.  I hurt mine yesterday totin a 50lb sack of dog food.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have fun Quack.  I've never seen Charlotte speedway.
> 
> morning Chief-O




'Preciate it !! 
This will be my first race eva !!!  It's gonna be a loooooooong day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have fun Quack.  I've never seen Charlotte speedway.
> 
> morning Chief-O



Mornin gobblin!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Chiefbro, be careful with the back, put a pain pill, or 2 in yo pocket.  I hurt mine yesterday totin a 50lb sack of dog food.



10-4, Don't take much to kink it up anymore!


----------



## cramer (May 25, 2014)

Quack - do a fly over and tip your wings so I know it's you
then I will clear a spot on 54 for you to touch down and I'll hook you up with some catfish sushi for the inflight meal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Preciate it !!
> This will be my first race eva !!!  It's gonna be a loooooooong day !!



There is nothing like the sound and smell when 43 high hp engines fire up for the first time.   Don't miss it!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2014)

freakin pressure switch on the well


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Milledgeville airport soon !!!
> 
> 
> VROOOOOOOOOM !!!
> ...


Looks like a lotta camo on the tarmac. You going hunting while you are there?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2014)

Mernin kids.... Done got some bad gas station sewshee er sumthin!!! I'm sick tadeaf!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2014)

any qwikee gas food is treacherous an dangerful


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2014)

Hankus said:


> any qwikee gas food is treacherous an dangerful



keep away from the toe main!!!


----------



## cramer (May 25, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids.... Done got some bad gas station sewshee er sumthin!!! I'm sick tadeaf!!!


Next time try some  catfish sushi
If you don't eat it all the first day - you can save it for later and it's catfish serky/jershi


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2014)

cramer said:


> Next time try some  catfish sushi
> If you don't eat it all the first day - you can save it for later and it's catfish serky/jershi


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



don't act like you never thought about it


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't act like you never thought about it


No No: My mama didn't raise no idjit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2014)

I don't have to set my alarm in the morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2014)

All the useless billy folks got banned.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't have to set my alarm in the morning.



Thanks for the reminder I'm turning mine off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2014)

If Quack is in one of those sky booths, he aint gonna get the NASCAR effect. I hope he walks out to hear and feel it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> All the useless billy folks got banned.



NO WAY. Are you lost


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If Quack is in one of those sky booths, he aint gonna get the NASCAR effect. I hope he walks out to hear and feel it.



Been there done that. I had to walk outside.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 25, 2014)

Hey Mandy, glad you got to see Kracker.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO WAY. Are you lost



Been lost all my life.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Mandy, glad you got to see Kracker.


Me too brother. It was hard. Had to turn my head with tears running down my face, but he knew who I was. He said  I'm kracker. 


Migmack said:


> Been lost all my life.



Shave ya back. It might help. GPS can't get thru.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2014)

wind has picked up here, got some distant lightning and thunder coming....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> wind has picked up here, got some distant lightning and thunder coming....



We had a good storm. Hail and all.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't have to set my alarm in the morning.


Me neither!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too brother. It was hard. Had to turn my head with tears running down my face, but he knew who I was. He said  I'm kracker.
> 
> 
> Shave ya back. It might help. GPS can't get thru.


 I"m glad you did too......... bless his heart......


rhbama3 said:


> wind has picked up here, got some distant lightning and thunder coming....


here too, but I don't think it's coming my way...... could use it though, it's drying out quick!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We had a good storm. Hail and all.


Daaaang!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2014)

We Got Nothing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2014)

Gotta toot a horn. So bitter sweet. My son got the job of his dreams at North East  Georgia Medical Center the day after we heard the news about kracker. It's been a very emotional weekend for us.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We Got Nothing.


No No: not so, ya'll got Munchkin, you gots a LOT!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta toot a horn. So bitter sweet. My son got the job of his dreams at North East  Georgia Medical Center the day after we heard the news about kracker. It's been a very emotional weekend for us.


 Congrats to da boy!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2014)

Before the coffee let's remember


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Before the coffee let's remember



 & JFG
I hope Quack got the catfish sushi put it out at the corner by Jordan's in a cooler with a receipt for a bag of ice to be picked up at the Flash across the street and marked the top Quack in bold black letters, so he could see it from the sky


----------



## Seth carter (May 26, 2014)

Woke up to find our silkie bantam In peices neighbor and his dog are realy gona regret it


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too brother. It was hard. Had to turn my head with tears running down my face, but he knew who I was. He said  I'm kracker.



Wish I could've gone with you to see him!  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We had a good storm. Hail and all.



Yep it got scary here! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta toot a horn. So bitter sweet. My son got the job of his dreams at North East  Georgia Medical Center the day after we heard the news about kracker. It's been a very emotional weekend for us.



 Congrats to him. 



Seth carter said:


> Woke up to find our silkie bantam In peices neighbor and his dog are realy gona regret it



 Poor lil silkie! We got one of those too & I'm so afraid somethings gonna eat it.


----------



## Seth carter (May 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wish I could've gone with you to see him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've had elvis for a year or so now he was more cat than chicken you could call his name an he'd run up an hop inyour lap


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> We've had elvis for a year or so now he was more cat than chicken you could call his name an he'd run up an hop inyour lap



Awwww.....I hope y'all can find another one. The one we have is my daughter's & she'd be devastated if anything happened to him. He's a Showgirl silkie. He has a naked neck & is just the cutest little thing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2014)

bama got the red button fever.   They needed gon-e.

beautiful day in the neighborhood.  chopped thistles, sprayed vegetation killer, now I am relaxing.


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bama got the red button fever.   They needed gon-e.
> 
> beautiful day in the neighborhood.  chopped thistles, sprayed vegetation killer, now I am relaxing.



Did y'all ever find a Jeep for your wife?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Did y'all ever find a Jeep for your wife?



still looking.   every one I find that is for sale by individual I can't get a call back.  Or too fancy for what we want.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2014)

Smokin Butt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smokin Butt.



Is the water warm?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the water warm?



82
I dread the gas bill next month.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon stranger. How you?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon stranger. How you?



Still pretty weak but I am kicking. Think I will kick one of my cows tommorow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Still pretty weak but I am kicking. Think I will kick one of my cows tommorow.



That'll be fine. Juss don't do when they froze. They'll crack to pieces.:hair
Time to make the debiled eggs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That'll be fine. Juss don't do when they froze. They'll crack to pieces.:hair
> Time to make the debiled eggs.



early evening KyD  

debiled eggs would have been good with supper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2014)

dang Louis Vittron purses in the ads.  You can tell who has been frequenting the forum as I have never bought one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

good news bad news

This is going to be like a Moanday but it is really a Twosday.
Many have to go back to work but you might chance a $$ on the paycheck.
The work did not get done yesterday when you weren't there but most did not go to work so nothing new was created to do.

The coffee is brewed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

howdy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

yep, MonTuesday here................


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks


 sssooooo, no baby yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sssooooo, no baby yet?



No maam, but she is having them braxton hicks (sp?) contractions.   I dont think it will be long.  MAYBE this weekend or something like that..   If they dont go ahead and induce her sooner.  She is ready to get him OUT


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam, but she is having them braxton hicks (sp?) contractions.   I dont think it will be long.  MAYBE this weekend or something like that..   If they dont go ahead and induce her sooner.  She is ready to get him OUT


 I know she is............. when's the next full moon?  Also, tell her to walk, walk, walk, that'll help too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know she is............. when's the next full moon?  Also, tell her to walk, walk, walk, that'll help too!



  but really tho


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but really tho


that's what they had me do when I got to the horspital to have LilD, walk the halls, but only in the maternity ward.  My b-i-l was on the same floor around the corner having knee surgery but they wouldn't let me go see him.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's what they had me do when I got to the horspital to have LilD, walk the halls, but only in the maternity ward.  My b-i-l was on the same floor around the corner having knee surgery but they wouldn't let me go see him.....



Oh, no I meant she wont do much walking her feet are swelling BAD now..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Blonde lady of the day.  Faith Hill


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, no I meant she wont do much walking her feet are swelling BAD now..


 uh-oh, that ain't good............. bless her heart!


 Poor Mud, done got stuck a.k.a. "volunteered" for a project by his boss, a welding project, that boy gonna sweat off all his fluffiness!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Blonde lady of the day.  Faith Hill


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, no I meant she wont do much walking her feet are swelling BAD now..


Bless her heart. I know the feeling. I was FOR REAL barefoot and pregnant. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Blonde lady of the day.  Faith Hill


I think she's pretty. 


Keebs said:


> uh-oh, that ain't good............. bless her heart!
> 
> 
> Poor Mud, done got stuck a.k.a. "volunteered" for a project by his boss, a welding project, that boy gonna sweat off all his fluffiness!!!!!



Poor Mud. 
Mud gonna be=nonfluffy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> uh-oh, that ain't good............. bless her heart!
> 
> 
> Poor Mud, done got stuck a.k.a. "volunteered" for a project by his boss, a welding project, that boy gonna sweat off all his fluffiness!!!!!



Uh, he said he had alot of work to do but I wouldnt dare say hes gonna sweat all that fluffiness off.. Thats alot of work


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless her heart. I know the feeling. I was FOR REAL barefoot and pregnant.
> 
> I think she's pretty.
> 
> ...


I like her too, but dang, do I have to look at her "all da time"!?!?!
We'll have to get Mud a pillow to put under his shirt to appear fluffy!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh, he said he had alot of work to do but I wouldnt dare say hes gonna sweat all that fluffiness off.. Thats alot of work


True, but what little welding I have been around, it's hot and add the heat we're already getting, that boy is gonna be miserable for sure!


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

Mud = multiple trips to Golden Corral this week


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I like her too, but dang, do I have to look at her "all da time"!?!?!
> We'll have to get Mud a pillow to put under his shirt to appear fluffy!
> 
> True, but what little welding I have been around, it's hot and add the heat we're already getting, that boy is gonna be miserable for sure!



= less fluffy.  Not 100% loss of fluffy


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> = less fluffy.  Not 100% loss of fluffy


 true, but he'll fix that in no time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

I grilled some sausage last night for us and a couple of friends..  Well, we had a few left so LMS sent them to work with me... No bread, no condiments ...


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> True, but what little welding I have been around, it's hot and add the heat we're already getting, that boy is gonna be miserable for sure!



I bet he ends up with some chafing............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I grilled some sausage last night for us and a couple of friends..  Well, we had a few left so LMS sent them to work with me... No bread, no condiments ...



H22 is on a no carb. thingy. He's doing good. I'm very proud of him. He's lost bout 19lbs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is on a no carb. thingy. He's doing good. I'm very proud of him. He's lost bout 19lbs.



  keep it up H22.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

Prayers sent for Mud's chafing....


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2014)

speaking of chafing......anybody heard from Quack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Prayers sent for Mud's chafing....



You arent gonna offer to put powder on it for him?


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You arent gonna offer to put powder on it for him?



only you would think of that nancy...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> only you would think of that nancy...........



oh, Hey Rydert.. tell your wife I said Hello


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, Hey Rydert.. tell your wife I said Hello



idjit.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit.........



That isnt nice..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

Wow, I've never seen so many people in all my life !!!  We were in turn 1 and 2 about 40' from the track, didn't have to walk anywhere, just parked the rental and set up our chairs/coolers etc, awesome view.  Gobblin's right the first lap they turned 'em loose and they roared by us was amazing, but it was LOUD even with hearing protection, it got old quick.  We had golf carts and when we got bored we'd ride thru the infield, man what a diversity of people !!!  The caterers brought in trays of ribs, bbq, chicken, slaw, baked beans etc, there was tables of food everywhere.  Took 40 minutes to fly from Milledgeville to Charlotte, took longer to get to the track.


Really first class trip and experience, but it's just too loud and not enough action on the track.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is on a no carb. thingy. He's doing good. I'm very proud of him. He's lost bout 19lbs.


 WTG H22!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I've never seen so many people in all my life !!!  We were in turn 1 and 2 about 40' from the track, didn't have to walk anywhere, just parked the rental and set up our chairs/coolers etc, awesome view.  Gobblin's right the first lap they turned 'em loose and they roared by us was amazing, but it was LOUD even with hearing protection, it got old quick.  We had golf carts and when we got bored we'd ride thru the infield, man what a diversity of people !!!  The caterers brought in trays of ribs, bbq, chicken, slaw, baked beans etc, there was tables of food everywhere.  Took 40 minutes to fly from Milledgeville to Charlotte, took longer to get to the track.
> 
> 
> Really first class trip and experience, but it's just too loud and not enough action on the track.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

another post


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I've never seen so many people in all my life !!!  We were in turn 1 and 2 about 40' from the track, didn't have to walk anywhere, just parked the rental and set up our chairs/coolers etc, awesome view.  Gobblin's right the first lap they turned 'em loose and they roared by us was amazing, but it was LOUD even with hearing protection, it got old quick.  We had golf carts and when we got bored we'd ride thru the infield, man what a diversity of people !!!  The caterers brought in trays of ribs, bbq, chicken, slaw, baked beans etc, there was tables of food everywhere.  Took 40 minutes to fly from Milledgeville to Charlotte, took longer to get to the track.
> 
> 
> Really first class trip and experience, but it's just too loud and not enough action on the track.




Only race I HAD to wear hearing protection was Bristol. 
It was a pretty boring race. I tried to watch it. Glad you had fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

Pulled pork sammie and Lays Classic take a chips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only race I HAD to wear hearing protection was Bristol.
> It was a pretty boring race. I tried to watch it. Glad you had fun.





The "experience" was too cool, but after the first 10 laps I went exploring !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The "experience" was too cool, but after the first 10 laps I went exploring !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

1


Last day off . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

Goin to git my hairs cut.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

oh my goodness


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Goin to git my hairs cut.





me too . .


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

quietish in here today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

Oh well. Tomorrow at 2 I'm going to git my hair cut. 
Poor guy. His credit card machine giving him fits. Had to take it back to the bank and get a new one. I told him to write down the error code so he can tell the bank. He said it's right here on the screen. 
Might have to unplug it to take it wiff ya.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

he cuts hair with a credit card machine?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he cuts hair with a credit card machine?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he cuts hair with a credit card machine?



No, silly. He said that's how 99% of his clients pay him and he's got a full day tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

odd


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2014)

I don't get it..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

yep it is the 27th which is an odd day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

2


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

prayers for the credit card machine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> prayers for the credit card machine



did you lite a candle?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2


An hour later.  You doin good today.


hdm03 said:


> prayers for the credit card machine


Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> An hour later.  You doin good today.
> 
> Thank you, thank you very much.





Just gettin warmed up, wife's mad 'cause I didn't go to Mville with her for her radiation treatment.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you lite a candle?



i did; but not for the credit card machine.....it stinks in here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i did; but not for the credit card machine.....it stinks in here



boiled eggs or tuna fish?


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

the eggs.......they git me every time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the eggs.......they git me every time



were they pickled too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

7


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7



quack gonna get in trouble today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

Da "Driveler" is dead . . . 8


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

Nicodemus done gotz me on the goose neck, ice cold COORS !!!!   Mmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nicodemus done gotz me on the goose neck, ice cold COORS !!!!   Mmmmmmmmmmmm...


Mud got me hooked on da baby coors........ they neva get hot!


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2014)

ok; thanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

just got a rain shower.  need more to wash the dust away.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just got a rain shower.  need more to wash the dust away.


I hope it'll hold off down here until these ball games are played....... need to get them outta the way so All-Star's can be picked and on to the play offs!
Guess I'll ease on out of here & see if I can find Mud, hope he didn't weld himself to any flatiron again!
BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I hope it'll hold off down here until these ball games are played....... need to get them outta the way so All-Star's can be picked and on to the play offs!
> Guess I'll ease on out of here & see if I can find Mud, hope he didn't weld himself to any flatiron again!
> BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!!!



Bye keebs!




Update Dr just told LMS that we are pretty sure to have a baby next week, if not this Thursday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



There isnt enough emotions there to explain whats going on in my head...  I think he needs to  "cook" another 6 months


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> There isnt enough emotions there to explain whats going on in my head...  I think he needs to  "cook" another 6 months


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da da bOOM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> da da bOOM



I know.  That poor child.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know.  That poor child.



You will be ready like it or not. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

coffee anyone?


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2014)

Ill have a cup ...it's gonna be a long one...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> Ill have a cup ...it's gonna be a long one...



morn'  dirt


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

Howdy folks, Savannah was nice, but it`s mighty good to be back home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Morning folks

Nic, glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Louie. It was an experience, no doubt that, especially River Street. Nobody attacked us and we had a lot of fun.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

Present............. no office help......... too much work.............


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Present............. no office help......... too much work.............



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.


I'm glad you are!  Now come help me count dis money!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin Sunshine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm glad you are!  Now come help me count dis money!
> 
> Mernin Sunshine!



Ill come help if I get to keep some of it


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

Awright Louie, who`s the blonde?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Faith Hill.  
Im trying to decide on a redhead for today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Todays lady.. Emma Stone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Todays lady.. Emma Stone



Do I know her
She must be a movie star. I don't watch movies much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

The Chief Kang is here!

What'd I miss??


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

Come on Mary Francis; you can do better than whoever that is.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Just passing thru...bbl.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

hey jeff, bye jeff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just passing thru...bbl.



Hey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Come on Mary Francis; you can do better than whoever that is.



 shes got pretty eyes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes got pretty eyes



YEAH!! and lips too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

it got rather quiet in here


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

you choice of avatar today killed the thread


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2014)

Have fun goatin= thread killer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you choice of avatar today killed the thread



I bet no man here would cull her, just sayin


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2014)

Mornin



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do I know her
> She must be a movie star. I don't watch movies much.



She played in "The Help" You should see it! It's hilarious!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2014)

What happened in here! Who killed it! Sumpan ain't right.......


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

dang; this sucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang; this sucks


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill come help if I get to keep some of it


No No: no can do.............. I need to keep my job........ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>









Jeff C. said:


> The Chief Kang is here!
> 
> What'd I miss??


Hiya CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



you kilt da thread........even K said so and he's the smartest feller around here.......


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

This is post number 9,993


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you kilt da thread........even K said so and he's the smartest feller around here.......



i dont know if that speaks very highly of him or low for the rest of us..


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2014)

I was the only 5 th grader driven a car to school!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I was the only 5 th grader driven a car to school!!!



I new you was smart.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I was the only 5 th grader driven a car to school!!!



I went to school with a guy who could drive in the 7th grade...


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

interesting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> interesting



yeah, he dropped out...  nice guy but not very smart


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I went to school with a guy who could drive in the 7th grade...





I was the youngest in my graduating class. Couldn't even go to a disco on senior trip. 


Disco


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was the youngest in my graduating class. Couldn't even go to a disco on senior trip.
> 
> 
> Disco



I was 17.  Didnt go on my senior trip either.  Then again I didnt like most of the people in my class


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey jeff, bye jeff



bOOM bOOM.........No baby Daddy yet?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!



 Well well well 



Keebs said:


> No No: no can do.............. I need to keep my job........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hiya Ma Hen!!!! 


Had to take my buddy (crew member) from Memphis, back to airport to drop off a rental car. He broke down just before he got here Sunday and had to rent a car and put his in shop. He's on his way home now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was 17.  Didnt go on my senior trip either.  Then again I didnt like most of the people in my class


I was 17 too. You better believe I went on MY senior trip. And 31 years later me and H22 are still together. 
We didn't go to the same school, but 2 high schools in Athens and 1 from Oconee all went to the same place for senior trip.  


Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM.........No baby Daddy yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM.........No baby Daddy yet?



Nope, as soon as tomorrow.  No later than next week.  Dr told her "we are gonna TRY to keep him in there till next week"


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2014)

I'm not as smart as ya'll think I are.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was the youngest in my graduating class. Couldn't even go to a disco on senior trip.
> 
> 
> Disco


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Bet hdm is twerkin it now!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Blackened redfish and mac-n-cheese fo lunch!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


1st concert I ever went to. 


Jeff C. said:


> Bet hdm is twerkin it now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, Savannah was nice, but it`s mighty good to be back home.



Where did you end up eating?  




Keebs said:


> Present............. no office help......... too much work.............



Save it for them they will appreciate having something to do when they get there.



hdm03 said:


> This is post number 9,993



That's great but who is counting?

Well 18 holes of golf in now for lunch and another shower before an afternoon meeting.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

i aint ate nothing but Im full feeling


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i aint ate nothing but Im full feeling



you feeling bloated?  cramps?


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was the youngest in my graduating class. Couldn't even go to a disco on senior trip.
> 
> 
> Disco


 I was the next to youngest............ started college at 17 & my first bf there wouldn't date me until I turned 18!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was 17.  Didnt go on my senior trip either.  Then again I didnt like most of the people in my class


I went, but back then, I never got carded!


Jeff C. said:


> Hiya Ma Hen!!!!
> Had to take my buddy (crew member) from Memphis, back to airport to drop off a rental car. He broke down just before he got here Sunday and had to rent a car and put his in shop. He's on his way home now!


howudoin?
 good deal on the buddy!


Jeff C. said:


>


  


gobbleinwoods said:


> Save it for them they will appreciate having something to do when they get there.
> 
> Well 18 holes of golf in now for lunch and another shower before an afternoon meeting.


 Ain't no saving phone calls & customers..............
I wanna play golf again, haven't in many, many years and only played a few games then, but I enjoyed it!

Left ova baked pork chops, pinkeye-purple hull peas & stir fried okry!  I need a nap!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

I like golf.


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

i like golf two


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

I LOVE football.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

Not much of a soccer fan.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

H22 LOVES women's beach volleyball.


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

I love me some FOOTBALL


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 LOVES women's beach volleyball.



Tell him I said hey.......he'll know what it means


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Tell him I said hey.......he'll know what it means



OK

You like women's beach volleyball


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK
> 
> You like women's beach volleyball



Love it!!  Me and H22 watch it in the duck blind......


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2014)

what?


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2014)

neva mind.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> what?



You watch women's beach volleyball in the blind wiff em too
Where Strang at
Mud=welding project he volunteered for.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

The "Dixieland Bandit"...


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You watch women's beach volleyball in the blind wiff em toowhy yes, yes I do...
> Where Strang at he can't post much anymore
> Mud=welding project he volunteered for. he cray -cray


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The "Dixieland Bandit"...



dang..........nice boat Nic.


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

Great looking boat Nic!  Congrats!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The "Dixieland Bandit"...



NIIIIIIICE!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The "Dixieland Bandit"...


that ain't yo pole barn it's parked under............ pics when it's there & I will *authenticate* !!












































nice canoe!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll. They puttin` the Bimini top on ot and preppin` it now. I`ll haul it home tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that ain't yo pole barn it's parked under............ pics when it's there & I will *authenticate* !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It` ain`t gonna fit under my pole barn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

Nic=sho nuff be gone now. We may never hear from him again.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It` ain`t gonna fit under my pole barn.


Don't tell me you're gonna make the Redhead move her cute little car?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic=sho nuff be gone now. We may never hear from him again.


don't worry, I'm equipping him with a gps, he'll never notice it & we'll be able to track him down, don't you worry none!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic=sho nuff be gone now. We may never hear from him again.




Good chance ya`ll won`t.  




Keebs said:


> Don't tell me you're gonna make the Redhead move her cute little car?!?!?




It won`t even come close to fittin` under there.  




Keebs said:


> don't worry, I'm equipping him with a gps, he'll never notice it & we'll be able to track him down, don't you worry none!





Catch me, if you can...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

I see ol' STRANG+


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

Strang+?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2014)

I'm out. Getting my hair cut for real this time.


Bye Strang+


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Getting my hair cut for real this time.
> 
> 
> Bye Strang+



Prayers for the credit card machine......hope it doesn't mess up to hair


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

Strang must be mad because my 10,000th post was so much better than his.......po lil fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Nice boat Nic


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



your gonna need a beer to wash that down with


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It won`t even come close to fittin` under there.
> Catch me, if you can...


you get to build it it's own little place, huh?
 don't under-estimate me.............  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Getting my hair cut for real this time.
> 
> 
> Bye Strang+


I think it's time for my "summer cut" this time around!  Wash, gel, spike,  go..............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice boat Nic




Thank you kindly.  




Keebs said:


> you get to build it it's own little place, huh?
> don't under-estimate me.............
> 
> I think it's time for my "summer cut" this time around!  Wash, gel, spike,  go..............




Got to build two places. One here and one at the cabin. Or, just one at the cabin since that`s where it will stay most of the time. From there it`s just a short hop to the Gulf. 

I think I`ll get all mine cut off too.  

And shave.


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll get all mine cut off too.
> 
> And shave.



And get a job while you're at it


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And get a job while you're at it





 Just keep payin` them light bills. My stock depends on it.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll get all mine cut off too.
> 
> And shave.


Git out of the sun, you're talkin outta your head now!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Just keep payin` them light bills. My stock depends on it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just keep payin` them light bills. My stock depends on it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Nic is on a roll!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic is on a roll!





Nah.  

I`ve worked my whole life, most of it "on call" 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, never knowin` when I walked out the door what time I would be home, or even if I would come home. Long days, long nights, long weeks at times. The Redhead and me saved and stretched, did without, raked and scraped, saved all we could, and tried to hunt and fish as much as we could in between. It took a lot, but we finally paid everything off, more thanks to her financial skills than mine, trust me. Only problem is I wore myself out physically in the process, but now, while we still can, we gonna have fun, and enjoy ourselves. No doubt that.   

I`ve come a long way from a little boy on a little tobacco and subsistance farm on a high spot on the edge of the lower Oconee River swamp, I`m not proud of everything I`ve done, but I have tried to remember who I am.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah.
> 
> I`ve worked my whole life, most of it "on call" 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, never knowin` when I walked out the door what time I would be home, or even if I would come home. Long days, long nights, long weeks at times. The Redhead and me saved and stretched, did without, raked and scraped, saved all we could, and tried to hunt and fish as much as we could in between. It took a lot, but we finally paid everything off, more thanks to her financial skills than mine, trust me. Only problem is I wore myself out physically in the process, but now, while we still can, we gonna have fun, and enjoy ourselves. No doubt that.
> 
> I`ve come a long way from a little boy on a little tobacco and subsistance farm on a high spot on the edge of the lower Oconee River swamp, I`m not proud of everything I`ve done, but I have tried to remember who I am.


Honored to call you my friend!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah.
> 
> I`ve worked my whole life, most of it "on call" 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, never knowin` when I walked out the door what time I would be home, or even if I would come home. Long days, long nights, long weeks at times. The Redhead and me saved and stretched, did without, raked and scraped, saved all we could, and tried to hunt and fish as much as we could in between. It took a lot, but we finally paid everything off, more thanks to her financial skills than mine, trust me. Only problem is I wore myself out physically in the process, but now, while we still can, we gonna have fun, and enjoy ourselves. No doubt that.
> 
> I`ve come a long way from a little boy on a little tobacco and subsistance farm on a high spot on the edge of the lower Oconee River swamp, I`m not proud of everything I`ve done, but I have tried to remember who I am.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah.
> 
> I`ve worked my whole life, most of it "on call" 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, never knowin` when I walked out the door what time I would be home, or even if I would come home. Long days, long nights, long weeks at times. The Redhead and me saved and stretched, did without, raked and scraped, saved all we could, and tried to hunt and fish as much as we could in between. It took a lot, but we finally paid everything off, more thanks to her financial skills than mine, trust me. Only problem is I wore myself out physically in the process, but now, while we still can, we gonna have fun, and enjoy ourselves. No doubt that.
> 
> I`ve come a long way from a little boy on a little tobacco and subsistance farm on a high spot on the edge of the lower Oconee River swamp, I`m not proud of everything I`ve done, but I have tried to remember who I am.


gotta respect that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

it be almost 5 o clock


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

gettin' close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

think im going to bed early tonight


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> think im going to bed early tonight



Thanks for the update.  Please keep me posted.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Good mornin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah.
> 
> I`ve worked my whole life, most of it "on call" 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, never knowin` when I walked out the door what time I would be home, or even if I would come home. Long days, long nights, long weeks at times. The Redhead and me saved and stretched, did without, raked and scraped, saved all we could, and tried to hunt and fish as much as we could in between. It took a lot, but we finally paid everything off, more thanks to her financial skills than mine, trust me. Only problem is I wore myself out physically in the process, but now, while we still can, we gonna have fun, and enjoy ourselves. No doubt that.
> 
> I`ve come a long way from a little boy on a little tobacco and subsistance farm on a high spot on the edge of the lower Oconee River swamp, I`m not proud of everything I`ve done, but I have tried to remember who I am.



Sounds like my Daddy and Momma!  

 

Congratulations and very nice boat, Nic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

howdy Jeff fa fa


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it be almost 5 o clock


 Yeah it is!  I guess I better go get my welders helmet on and pry Mud outta the hole again!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> think im going to bed early tonight


you better do it now, 'cause you won't be any more for a long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long,time............ 


Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin.....


hey there.............
ok, gotta booggie!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy Jeff fa fa





Keebs said:


> Yeah it is!  I guess I better go get my welders helmet on and pry Mud outta the hole again!
> 
> you better do it now, 'cause you won't be any more for a long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long, long,time............
> 
> ...



14 1/2 hrs of sleep from Sunday mornin to this mornin wasn't cuttin it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The "Dixieland Bandit"...




Sweeeeeeeeeeeet rig Nic, you will be well pleased !! 






Nicodemus said:


> Nah.
> 
> I`ve worked my whole life, most of it "on call" 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, never knowin` when I walked out the door what time I would be home, or even if I would come home. Long days, long nights, long weeks at times. The Redhead and me saved and stretched, did without, raked and scraped, saved all we could, and tried to hunt and fish as much as we could in between. It took a lot, but we finally paid everything off, more thanks to her financial skills than mine, trust me. Only problem is I wore myself out physically in the process, but now, while we still can, we gonna have fun, and enjoy ourselves. No doubt that.
> 
> I`ve come a long way from a little boy on a little tobacco and subsistance farm on a high spot on the edge of the lower Oconee River swamp, I`m not proud of everything I`ve done, but I have tried to remember who I am.





One day bro, one day . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

the 5 X-i-dis has occurred.

Who is coming in?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeet rig Nic, you will be well pleased !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could say the same, unless I come into some type of windfall probly ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the 5 X-i-dis has occurred.
> 
> Who is coming in?



I'm ready to start!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Swapped my last 3 day shifts for nights, gonna be a lil slick out there tonight !!   Think I might continue working nights until I get burned out on 'em, alot more paper work, but no contractors, maint, bossmen, and ALOT cooler !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Hey NIC, where'd ya'll eat on Riverstreet ???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey NIC, where'd ya'll eat on Riverstreet ???





TUBBY`S!!


And it was great! Had the grouper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 28, 2014)

last customer out the door.. im gone folks.. yall behave


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Swapped my last 3 day shifts for nights, gonna be a lil slick out there tonight !!   Think I might continue working nights until I get burned out on 'em, alot more paper work, but no contractors, maint, bossmen, and ALOT cooler !!!



Btw, how was the race?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

There it is!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Btw, how was the race?





The "experience" was awesome, the race sucked.   Jeff, took us 40 minutes to fly there, had a big Ford van pick us up drove us to our spot, NO walking just got out of the van, set up some chairs and BOOOOM !!!   Tables full of catered food, Carolina bbq, cheekun, ribs, baked beans cole slaw etc.  They were bringing in cases of beer and likker the whole time.  


But once was enough for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrr, vacation is OVA, gotta get ready for work..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The "experience" was awesome, the race sucked.   Jeff, took us 40 minutes to fly there, had a big Ford van pick us up drove us to our spot, NO walking just got out of the van, set up some chairs and BOOOOM !!!   Tables full of catered food, Carolina bbq, cheekun, ribs, baked beans cole slaw etc.  They were bringing in cases of beer and likker the whole time.
> 
> 
> But once was enough for me.



10-4, I gave away tickets to a race here like that to my brother. He didn't fly, but got a police escort to and into  the track vip parking right next to the elevators, in a suite, all you can eat food and drink, and a police escort out of the track when it was over.

I'd still prefer a Saturday night dirt track sittin in the back of a pickup in turn 4!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I gave away tickets to a race here like that to my brother. He didn't fly, but got a police escort to and into  the track vip parking right next to the elevators, in a suite, all you can eat food and drink, and a police escort out of the track when it was over.
> 
> I'd still prefer a Saturday night dirt track sittin in the back of a pickup in turn 4!



Well chief-O I like both kinds of races.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Stoopid dog.  Started flooding here, ran outside to roll up the winder on the company truck, dog jumps in and won't come back out.  Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well chief-O I like both kinds of races.



10-4, as long as i get all that other stuff I mentioned.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

BBL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Chiefbro did a driveby . . 



Guess the back held out alright ??


----------



## Laneybird (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I gave away tickets to a race here like that to my brother. He didn't fly, but got a police escort to and into  the track vip parking right next to the elevators, in a suite, all you can eat food and drink, and a police escort out of the track when it was over.
> 
> I'd still prefer a Saturday night dirt track sittin in the back of a pickup in turn 4!






Jeff, I actually had suite passes for the 3 years the Indy car came to AMS. I must say, seeing those cars going into turn 1, at 200 mph was something to behold. 






Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid dog.  Started flooding here, ran outside to roll up the winder on the company truck, dog jumps in and won't come back out.  Grrrrrrrrrr.





You know he wants to go for a ride.

By the way Quack, watch the leftovers. You know paybacks for not going to M' Ville after going to the race,  could be tragic.  



Evening everybody!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Laneybird said:


> Jeff, I actually had suite passes for the 3 years the Indy car came to AMS. I must say, seeing those cars going into turn 1, at 200 mph was something to behold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good point Laneybro !!!


----------



## Laneybird (May 28, 2014)

Quack...I was wanting to ask you about your pilot. Did she wear that same uniform?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Laneybird said:


> Quack...I was wanting to ask you about your pilot. Did she wear that same uniform?






Not official flight gear, but that's what she wore to the race!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2014)

Evening youngins, hope everybody is doing great tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, hope everybody is doing great tonight.





Waitin on 7am Charlie, hope you're doing better ??


----------



## lagrangedave (May 28, 2014)

Hey Mil, finally got another real job. How's Miss Dawn?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Mil, finally got another real job. How's Miss Dawn?





Hiya Dave, congrats on the new job !!!


She's thru with chemo, now doing daily radiation for 5 weeks.  Thanks for asking !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

Another quick view into the world of drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro did a driveby . .
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the back held out alright ??



Sho did bro, got a little stiff a time or two with too much bending over, but held up. Dang shoulder seems to be bothering me more right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho did bro, got a little stiff a time or two with too much bending over, but held up. Dang shoulder seems to be bothering me more right now.



Take it easy getting back [sic] into shouldering [sic] the load at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2014)

okay there is a poll about guns at cnn bottom right of page

http://edition.cnn.com


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho did bro, got a little stiff a time or two with too much bending over, but held up. Dang shoulder seems to be bothering me more right now.




Self medicated at the race with Crown, Bud light, and a halfa Percocet, and halfa Vicadin, and a pinch of Flexaril and some Goody's during a 12-14hr period. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> okay there is a poll about guns at cnn bottom right of page
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com





Voted, the "no's" are way ahead !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay there is a poll about guns at cnn bottom right of page
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com



69% NO, voted!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Self medicated at the race with Crown, Bud light, and a halfa Percocet, and halfa Vicadin, and a pinch of Flexaril and some Goody's during a 12-14hr period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:   

Just what the Doc ordered!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2014)

Anyone need a wake up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2014)

'Mornin GW, you wanna attend my meeting this morning ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin GW, you wanna attend my meeting this morning ??



sure!  does it matter if I stay awake?


----------



## slip (May 29, 2014)

Morning people...

Well, more like goodnight for me I guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Mornin....I didn win the lottery.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.



Mornin, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, bOOM bOOM!



everything going you way Jeff fa fa?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

how d folks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everything going you way Jeff fa fa?



Yes and no. Gettin ready to spend about $2500-3000 on my truck. New tires/alignment, new AC, and some little clacking noise under the hood that I can't figure out what it is. Gonna be nice to have ac again, but hate to spend that kind of money on an almost 18 yr old truck. I guess it's better than a monthly payment though. Might see how much they'll charge to put some dual exhaust with a very slight rumble to it also.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how d folks



hdmO3


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes and no. Gettin ready to spend about $2500-3000 on my truck. New tires/alignment, new AC, and some little clacking noise under the hood that I can't figure out what it is. Gonna be nice to have ac again, but hate to spend that kind of money on an almost 18 yr old truck. I guess it's better than a monthly payment though. Might see how much they'll charge to put some dual exhaust with a very slight rumble to it also.



Add some extra cup holders and you'll be good to go!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes and no. Gettin ready to spend about $2500-3000 on my truck. New tires/alignment, new AC, and some little clacking noise under the hood that I can't figure out what it is. Gonna be nice to have ac again, but hate to spend that kind of money on an almost 18 yr old truck. I guess it's better than a monthly payment though. Might see how much they'll charge to put some dual exhaust with a very slight rumble to it also.



MAybe the clacking is something as simple as the valved needing adjusting or maybe a bad bearing on a pulley.   I rode around for about 2 years with out ac.  Its amazing how quick you can get used to not having it but its sure is nice to have when you want it.

I like the sound of exhaust where they Y out the back of the cat and run duals out, no mufflers.   Gives a nice rumble but not to loud.   Anything louder than that irritates me these days.  Well, unless it is something with lots of ponies.  These sound good with straight headers


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Add some extra cup holders and you'll be good to go!



That, and some stickers. I noticed my American flag sticker is about completely faded out yesterday while washing it. It is cup holder and sticker deprived.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAybe the clacking is something as simple as the valved needing adjusting or maybe a bad bearing on a pulley.   I rode around for about 2 years with out ac.  Its amazing how quick you can get used to not having it but its sure is nice to have when you want it.
> 
> I like the sound of exhaust where they Y out the back of the cat and run duals out, no mufflers.   Gives a nice rumble but not to loud.   Anything louder than that irritates me these days.  Well, unless it is something with lots of ponies.  These sound good with straight headers



There's been times when I thought it was a rod bearing, a lifter, a pulley bearing, an exhaust leak, etc. Yesterday I never heard it.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

ryOdert


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

Guhmoanin............... can't wait to see mrs.hawnets new cut!
OH & Mud sez......... "Happy Friday Eve"!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That, and some stickers. I noticed my American flag sticker is about completely faded out yesterday while washing it. It is cup holder and sticker deprived.
> 
> 
> 
> There's been times when I thought it was a rod bearing, a lifter, a pulley bearing, an exhaust leak, etc. Yesterday I never heard it.



My truck has a knock first thing in the mornings.  After it runs about 20 sec. it quits.  DOne that since about a month after I purchased it.  I did alot of readin up and its "normal" for that engine.  #1 cyl ovals slightly over time.  Ill let it ride on for a while.  As long as it keeps holding 60psi of oil I aint too concerned.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Guhmoanin............... can't wait to see mrs.hawnets new cut!
> OH & Mud sez......... "Happy Friday Eve"!!!!!



I send mud the same picture I sent you yesterday.  That dingleberry didnt reply.  Recon all that welding done wore him out.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My truck has a knock first thing in the mornings.  After it runs about 20 sec. it quits.  DOne that since about a month after I purchased it.  I did alot of readin up and its "normal" for that engine.  #1 cyl ovals slightly over time.  Ill let it ride on for a while.  As long as it keeps holding 60psi of oil I aint too concerned.


When will we know if LMS is gonna give birth today?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I send mud the same picture I sent you yesterday.  That dingleberry didnt reply.  Recon all that welding done wore him out.


I think you oughta post it, myself............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> When will we know if LMS is gonna give birth today?


 her dr appointment is 3:30..  I know her BP is going to be high cause, well, she isnt graceful at all and sprain her ankle yesterday.  That being said Im still hopeful for next weekend.


Keebs said:


> I think you oughta post it, myself............



 ok


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

I think hdm03 passed me on 75 yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> her dr appointment is 3:30..  I know her BP is going to be high cause, well, she isnt graceful at all and sprain her ankle yesterday.  That being said Im still hopeful for next weekend.
> 
> 
> ok


 bless her heart!!!!!!  I hope it's next week too, it'll help, but no matter, you're fixin to be a Daddy!


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think hdm03 passed me on 75 yesterday.



Yep; going to Tifton to cruise the beautiful streets.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yep; going to Tifton to cruise the beautiful streets.



i guess you ere leaving Tifton headed back North.  You seemed to be in a hurry too


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Guhmoanin............... can't wait to see mrs.hawnets new cut!
> OH & Mud sez......... "Happy Friday Eve"!!!!!



Guhmoanin backatcha! 

 OH.....and Mudro just  cause I'm da Kang of dis hole thread! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> My truck has a knock first thing in the mornings.  After it runs about 20 sec. it quits.  DOne that since about a month after I purchased it.  I did alot of readin up and its "normal" for that engine.  #1 cyl ovals slightly over time.  Ill let it ride on for a while.  As long as it keeps holding 60psi of oil I aint too concerned.



Just called the shop, they workin up an estimate for me.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i guess you ere leaving Tifton headed back North.  You seemed to be in a hurry too



Yeah; I was running from the fuzz......they were chasing me out of the park


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think hdm03 passed me on 75 yesterday.





hdm03 said:


> Yep; going to Tifton to cruise the beautiful streets.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i guess you ere leaving Tifton headed back North.  You seemed to be in a hurry too





Jeff C. said:


> Guhmoanin backatcha!
> 
> OH.....and Mudro just  cause I'm da Kang of dis hole thread!
> 
> ...


yeah, I told him 'bout that & he got the sadzz for a minute but said, "That's ok, I'LL BE BAAACCCKKK"!!!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> Yeah; I was running from the fuzz......they were chasing me out of the park


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; I was running from the fuzz......they were chasing me out of the park


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; I was running from the fuzz......they were chasing me out of the park


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; I was running from the fuzz......He was chasing me out of the park


You, and Migmack were in Tifton together??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


>



was that you in the passenger seat?


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> was that you in the passenger seat?



I was in the back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was in the back



  i shouldnt have asked


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You, and Migmack were in Tifton together??



Yes; we both enjoy Tifton very much; it's beautiful there.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You, and Migmack were in Tifton together??





rydert said:


> I was in the back





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i shouldnt have asked


For Real!!


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

I didn't know have fun goatin+ was 1/2 Mexican...........


----------



## Crickett (May 29, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I didn't know have fun goatin+ was 1/2 Mexican...........



for realz?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I didn't know have fun goatin+ was 1/2 Mexican...........



  idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit



what?

that's what your wifey say


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

I don't get it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

Me either.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't get it!



I think he works at Taco Bell


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; we both enjoy Tifton very much; it's beautiful there.



We likes to run.. hdm03 is a fast runner.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me either.



I think he works at Taco Bell


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> what?
> 
> that's what your wifey say



well, i mean, she did marry me.. obviously she isnt to smart either


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

And he's good at putting down pine straw and what not


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I think he works at Taco Bell





hdm03 said:


> I think he works at Taco Bell



Oh, I get it now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And he's good at putting down pine straw and what not



Do he work for Miggy


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, I get it now.



Glad I could help.  If you need anything else; and I mean anything; for the love of all that's good and righteous; please let me know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Glad I could help.  If you need anything else; and I mean anything; for the love of all that's good and righteous; please let me know.



Thank ya kindly, but I'm good. I'll be sure to let Artemis1 know how very helpful you are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

I let her know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do he work for Miggy



nope, but im going back to mexico and sitting by a pool


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

I can roll an edge on some pinestraw....


----------



## Hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

Good gawdamighty! That was skeery. All is well now. Carry on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nope, but im going back to mexico and sitting by a pool



 Been there done that. Bathing suits optional in Mexico. Juss sayin.


Jeff C. said:


> I can roll an edge on some pinestraw....


You messican


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there done that. Bathing suits optional in Mexico. Juss sayin.
> 
> You messican



Naw.....I started that 'rolled edge' pinestraw look. They gettin all da credick for it.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nope, but im going back to mexico and sitting by a pool



me too,to,two,2,II,tu-tu............


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I let her know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> me too,to,two,2,II,tu-tu............



wait.. she did say french woman.. 
I may rethink that


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Good gawdamighty! That was skeery. All is well now. Carry on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait.. she did say french woman..
> I may rethink that


She looked like a french model. Ask H22 about her. I feel sure he remembers. 
I just kinda swam off quietly and slowly. 


Jeff C. said:


>



Computer problems at work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She looked like a french model. Ask H22 about her. I feel sure he remembers.
> I just kinda swam off quietly and slowly.
> 
> 
> Computer problems at work.



you was checking her out too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Todays winner the lovely Sandra  Bullock


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you was checking her out too?


EVERYBODY was. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Todays winner the lovely Sandra  Bullock



I know her.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you was checking her out too?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you was checking her out too?



Nothing wrong with that........perfectly natural


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nothing wrong with that........perfectly natural


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


>



I bet Nancy said "ewwww"


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

Nancy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

Dert?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet Nancy said "ewwww"



only if she had hairy arm pits


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

I guess Muds still welding.

Reckon he's makin T.P. a motor scooter


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Chief is the Kang of this Driveler
> 
> View attachment 788996
> 
> Somebody put some music on this one!!......Youtube embeds ain't been working for me





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert?





Jus sayin..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> only if she had hairy arm pits



she didn't. I looked.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

bOOM bOOM......just got a price on BF Goodrich TA radials with front end alignment, AC compressor, dryer, accumulator, flush entire system, gas, etc. for $1600.00


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jus sayin..............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM......just got a price on BF Goodrich TA radials with front end alignment, AC compressor, dryer, accumulator, flush entire system, gas, etc. for $1600.00



what bout the tap/knock ?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what bout the tap/knock ?



They couldn't give me a price on that until they determine what it is. Also, they don't do exhaust, they send it out, but said it would be in the neighborhood of $2-300.00. Still less than I thought if the tap/knock is nothing serious.


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM......just got a price on BF Goodrich TA radials with front end alignment, AC compressor, dryer, accumulator, flush entire system, gas, etc. for $1600.00



Ebay. Just bought a compressor and condenser for my wifes Accord. Her dad is a manager at a Honda dealership, his price on a reman Honda compressor was $388, I bought a brand new one on Ebay for $173. His price on an aftermarket condenser was $97, I payed $43, both were free shipping.


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

Y'all ever heard of Justin Wilson, the Cajun comedian? He be funny


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all ever heard of Justin Wilson, the Cajun comedian? He be funny



I thought he was a cook?


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I thought he was a cook?



Yea, he's got a few cookbooks, but he also did stand up, he mostly tells stories, he's hilarious.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, he's got a few cookbooks, but he also did stand up, he mostly tells stories, he's hilarious.



I'll have to check him out........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, he's got a few cookbooks, but he also did stand up, he mostly tells stories, he's hilarious.



He still alive


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'll have to check him out........



Don't tell boom boom.No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Ebay. Just bought a compressor and condenser for my wifes Accord. Her dad is a manager at a Honda dealership, his price on a reman Honda compressor was $388, I bought a brand new one on Ebay for $173. His price on an aftermarket condenser was $97, I payed $43, both were free shipping.



Mannnn, that is cheap! 



stringmusic said:


> Y'all ever heard of Justin Wilson, the Cajun comedian? He be funny



Been listenin to him for years. 



rydert said:


> I thought he was a cook?



He was actually a Safety Engineer by trade.


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He still alive


Naw, he done went and died about 2001 I think.


Jeff C. said:


> He was actually a Safety Engineer by trade.


Yep! He got his start like Clower, going around talking for their jobs, and then started to throw comedy in.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Got a couple of his cook books two, to, too, 2, yeah!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Naw, he done went and died about 2001 I think.
> 
> Yep! He got his start like Clower, going around talking for their jobs, and then started to throw comedy in.




I had the pleasure to meet Mr. Jerry, at one of his events and talk to him for a spell. A couple of years later, he actually remembered me when I saw him at another event. He was just as genuine in "real life" as he was on stage. A good man.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Hey gal!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 I wanna see your haircut.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She looked like a french model. Ask H22 about her. I feel sure he remembers.
> I just kinda swam off quietly and slowly.
> 
> 
> Computer problems at work.


here too............. you Mediacom tooo?????????


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Todays winner the lovely Sandra  Bullock


I LOVE Sandra Bullock!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess Muds still welding.
> 
> Reckon he's makin T.P. a motor scooter


 I bet that's it............ was it supposed to be a secret?


stringmusic said:


> Y'all ever heard of Justin Wilson, the Cajun comedian? He be funny


Love me some Cajun Comedy!


Nicodemus said:


> I had the pleasure to meet Mr. Jerry, at one of his events and talk to him for a spell. A couple of years later, he actually remembered me when I saw him at another event. He was just as genuine in "real life" as he was on stage. A good man.


 Hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Love me some Jerry Clower!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey gal!
> 
> I wanna see your haircut.............
> 
> ...





Hello yourself!  

I wish they would hurry up with my boat! I went by there this mornin` and drooled all over it.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello yourself!
> 
> I wish they would hurry up with my boat! I went by there this mornin` and drooled all over it.


 like a kid in a candy shop, huh?


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

Chinese low main.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chinese low main.........


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

we gonna have to change the name of this dribler


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> like a kid in a candy shop, huh?





For sure! I want to get it on the river here and learn how it operates before we take off to St Joe Bay and get on the big water. 

And to the world...NO, my other boat is not for sale, at any price. I`m keepin` it for freshwater fishin`, and deer, turkey, and duck huntin` (I need a boat more than I need a 4 wheeler for the places I hunt). I might even use it as my funeral pyre, Viking style.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

Hey Nic; so how much do you want for the old boat?  Dert told me you wanted to sell it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think hdm03 passed me on 75 yesterday.





hdm03 said:


> Yeah; I was running from the fuzz......they were chasing me out of the park



even after you removed the free candy paint from the side winder?


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Nic; so how much do you want for the old boat?  Dert told me you wanted to sell it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Nic; so how much do you want for the old boat?  Dert told me you wanted to sell it.





   No No:


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

They should make me the Mod of the New Member forum........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They should make me the Mod of the New Member forum........



youd be the first mod to get banned


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> youd be the first mod to get banned





Second....


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

But I am an excellent greeter! Maybe I'll just go work at Walmart.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> But I am an excellent greeter! Maybe I'll just go work at Walmart.





You`re doin` just fine. Keep up the good work.  

I don`t have any power no more, but I reckon I can say that.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

I appreciate the support.


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I had the pleasure to meet Mr. Jerry, at one of his events and talk to him for a spell. A couple of years later, he actually remembered me when I saw him at another event. He was just as genuine in "real life" as he was on stage. A good man.



Very cool. I had the feelin' that he was genuine, and I'd imagine his stories have more truth to them than not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Second....


oh my..


hdm03 said:


> But I am an excellent greeter! Maybe I'll just go work at Walmart.



Walter, is that you?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

Strang; did ya see my 10,000th post?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang; did ya see my 10,000th post?



He juss jealous.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

Me thinks you're right


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

Nice little thunder storm going on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Me thinks you're right



I know.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know.



Did ya hear that they are gonna make me a Mod since I am such a good greeter to our new members?  They know that if they need anything; and I mean anything at all; they can let me know.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya hear that they are gonna make me a Mod since I am such a good greeter to our new members?  They know that if they need anything; and I mean anything at all; they can let me know.



they gonna make me a mod too......just cause i'm a nice guy


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

some folks sho get dey panties in a wad easy


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

strang?


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang; did ya see my 10,000th post?


Naw? where it at?


hdm03 said:


> Did ya hear that they are gonna make me a Mod since I am such a good greeter to our new members?  They know that if they need anything; and I mean anything at all; they can let me know.





rydert said:


> they gonna make me a mod too......just cause i'm a nice guy



Can y'all put  "best 10,000th post eva" under my name when y'all are modulators?


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> some folks sho get dey panties in a wad easy



hdm can be a sensitive lil fella. What did he PM you about this time?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mud must be chafing still


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Naw? where it at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is da best eva....


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=804546


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya hear that they are gonna make me a Mod since I am such a good greeter to our new members?  They know that if they need anything; and I mean anything at all; they can let me know.


Bout time. 


rydert said:


> they gonna make me a mod too......just cause i'm a nice guy


bout time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

left ova sketti for lunch


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

havin fun goatin been mighty quiet today......


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> havin fun goatin been mighty quiet today......



neva mind...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> we gonna have to change the name of this dribler



Ain't happenin boo boo!


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> havin fun goatin been mighty quiet today......



She said yesterday that she had cramps


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't happenin boo boo!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> havin fun goatin been mighty quiet today......



end of the month.. doing lots of paper work..   And getting stuff cleaned up.  yup, im actually working


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She said yesterday that she had cramps



whachu say, spooby?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


>



I was taking a nap when you posted dat, next thing I know I was gettin a wedgie.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whachu say, spooby?



spooby?.....is that some sort of code word you guys have?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Keebs, I think im gonna make that delivery today...


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This is da best eva....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=804546



Who is that fella?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> spooby?.....is that some sort of code word you guys have?



PM sent


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was taking a nap when you posted dat, next thing I know I was gettin a wedgie.



front wedgie or back wedgie?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> front wedgie or back wedgie?



Double/bof


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> double/bof



ouch!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whachu say, spooby?


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Double/bof


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

strang?


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

We gonna change the name of this dribler


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

chafing?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> strang?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2014)

i'm out.....off to Baygall


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm out.....off to Baygall



TC, dertO


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

Later Dert; be sure to tell your wife I said hey.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, I think im gonna make that delivery today...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Well, LMS BP was good...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, LMS BP was good...



b00m boom  that is good news


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

they are checking more stuff now...  but it looks like no baby today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> b00m boom  that is good news



I think she was hoping it would be high so they would go ahead and induce her    no such luck


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think she was hoping it would be high so they would go ahead and induce her    no such luck



baby knows best.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think she was hoping it would be high so they would go ahead and induce her    no such luck



I wish she'd hurrup!


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

I just got off the phone with LMS........no baby today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just got off the phone with LMS........no baby today



thanks for the update


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish she'd hurrup!



not as bad as she does, I promise


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, LMS BP was good...


good deal!


gobbleinwoods said:


> baby knows best.


 Ain't that the truth............ I knew LilD wasn't gonna wait around but no one would listen to me, the little stinker came 3 weeks early!


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not as bad as she does, I promise



There are ways to induce labor......I'll send you some links to some videos......instructional videos; of course.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> There are ways to induce labor......I'll send you some links to some videos......instructional videos; of course.


  thanks, I appreciate that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> There are ways to induce labor......I'll send you some links to some videos......instructional videos; of course.



are they artistic as well?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

yup, no baby today!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, no baby today!!



I know; I'm still on the phone with her......man she talks a lot


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> are they artistic as well?



of course


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I know; I'm still on the phone with her......man she talks a lot



be glad she cant drink right now..  Girl wont hush once you get a cold beverage in her hand..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?




Chief!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

gettin' close to that time


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

even closer now than it was before


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2014)

hdm questionmark


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

Boom Boom, don`t be rushin` that cub. As little as I know about them thangs, I do know that they`ll be here in due time. Patience, son, patience...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Boom Boom, don`t be rushin` that cub. As little as I know about them thangs, I do know that they`ll be here in due time. Patience, son, patience...


 And hopefully stick around longer than you can stand!

Ya'll have a good evening! 
BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Boom Boom, don`t be rushin` that cub. As little as I know about them thangs, I do know that they`ll be here in due time. Patience, son, patience...



Trust me Nic, I aint rushin.  LMS is the one wanting to evict him from her belly


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Trust me Nic, I aint rushin.  LMS is the one wanting to evict him from her belly




Oh yea, who is the avatar Lady today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2014)

Night #2 !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, who is the avatar Lady today?



The lovely and classy Sandra  Bullock


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lovely and classy Sandra  Bullock





She is indeed classy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

Yall have a good night.. Gonna make a delivery and head to the house.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2014)

3 months and 25 days until Fall kids.... We have hope!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2014)

10hrs and 45 minutes to go !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 months and 25 days until Fall kids.... We have hope!



Far as I'm concerned after deer season it cam jump back to the 90s again


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 months and 25 days until Fall kids.... We have hope!



I've had enough of this already!



Hooked On Quack said:


> 10hrs and 45 minutes to go !!!



Cake walk for you, Hoss!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10hrs and 45 minutes to go !!!


Whatcha reading nowadays?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Whatcha reading nowadays?



 Romance novel....


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Romance novel....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Whatcha reading nowadays?





A Jack Reacher novel !! 


Me and Otis 'pose to fishin Sat afternoon when I get up!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Whatcha reading nowadays?



swap and save, checking on the price of nic's boat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2014)

Gobblin musta slept in . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gobblin musta slept in . .



Sort of.  Are you ready to leave work?   How was the meeting I skipped the other day?

But the coffee is brewed


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Mornin youngins.....Jag is on the volleyball team for Henry Co. in the Ga. Special Olympics @ Emory Univ. this weekend. They are staying in the dorms up there also. Got his bag packed and he's ready to go.

He told me yesterday, "nobody better mess with me!" Gonna have to keep a close eye on that boy if somebody spikes one on him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Happy Fry-day folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....Jag is on the volleyball team for Henry Co. in the Ga. Special Olympics @ Emory Univ. this weekend. They are staying in the dorms up there also. Got his bag packed and he's ready to go.
> 
> He told me yesterday, "nobody better mess with me!" Gonna have to keep a close eye on that boy if somebody spikes one on him.



Good luck Jag.


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

Morning folks!!


Good luck to the Jag and to anyone that messes with him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....Jag is on the volleyball team for Henry Co. in the Ga. Special Olympics @ Emory Univ. this weekend. They are staying in the dorms up there also. Got his bag packed and he's ready to go.
> 
> He told me yesterday, "nobody better mess with me!" Gonna have to keep a close eye on that boy if somebody spikes one on him.



Jeff, hes tall enough I believe they might have to worry bout him spiking the ball.   

Grats to Jag!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Lady of the day.  The OH SO HOT.  BLONDE bombshell and my future wife.   Kate Upton


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lady of the day.  The OH SO HOT.  BLONDE bombshell and my future wife.   Kate Upton



She's wearing a nice dress.......i think


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She's wearing a nice dress.......i think



Its the only pic i could find that was forum safe.   Dang swimsuit models, you Google them and that all you find,bathing suit pics.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

Mornin` folks. Good day to ya`ll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Good day to ya`ll.



  Good day to you and the redhead Nic,  congrats sir


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good day to you and the redhead Nic,  congrats sir





Thank you kindly, Louie. We appreciate that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, Louie. We appreciate that.



What are you doing for that pretty lady today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Happy Fry-day folks



Might catch a mess of fish today and then it truly will be Fry-day.

mornin' boom, chief, Nic, mig

May Jag have a good time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 30, 2014)

Morn Goblin


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What are you doing for that pretty lady today?




I`m caryin` her out to supper this evenin`. Our trip to Savannah back the first of the week was part of our gift to each other.




Oh, I`m buyin` her a real nice boat too.  I`m expectin` the call anytime now to come pick it up.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A Jack Reacher novel !!
> 
> 
> Me and Otis _*'pose*_ to fishin Sat afternoon when I get up!!


lemme know if it takes place....... 


gobbleinwoods said:


> swap and save, checking on the price of nic's boat.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....Jag is on the volleyball team for Henry Co. in the Ga. Special Olympics @ Emory Univ. this weekend. They are staying in the dorms up there also. Got his bag packed and he's ready to go.
> 
> He told me yesterday, "nobody better mess with me!" Gonna have to keep a close eye on that boy if somebody spikes one on him.


Go Jag, Go Jag!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Happy Fry-day folks


 mernin Leroy!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Good day to ya`ll.


 Mornin, Nic!  I gotta tell on myself............ you know it's bad when you go to get some pear relish outta da fridge, and there isn't any there and what's really bad?  I don't think I have any more put up!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m caryin` her out to supper this evenin`. Our trip to Savannah back the first of the week was part of our gift to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary! My congrats to the Redhead too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Howdy Mrs H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

HEY KEEBS


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY KEEBS


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


I'm hoping he'll have time to get here today, poor boy has been working toooo hard, maybe you need to swing by & check on him, in beautiful Tifton..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm hoping he'll have time to get here today, poor boy has been working toooo hard, maybe you need to swing by & check on him, in beautiful Tifton..............



hdm whould invite him to eat lunch at the park.   I hear its beautiful there


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good luck Jag.





hdm03 said:


> Morning folks!!
> 
> 
> Good luck to the Jag and to anyone that messes with him!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, hes tall enough I believe they might have to worry bout him spiking the ball.
> 
> Grats to Jag!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Might catch a mess of fish today and then it truly will be Fry-day.
> 
> mornin' boom, chief, Nic, mig
> 
> May Jag have a good time





Keebs said:


> lemme know if it takes place.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pre-she-ate-it yall......I will tell him yall are pullin for him and get him JACKED UP! They also have a dinner & dance tonight, then a dinner & movie tomorrow night. Can't wait to find out how many girl friends he made. He'll find one and dump her for another one in 10 mins.


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

Me and Mud going to have a picnic in the Tifton park; it's beautiful there!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Makin  cages for maters & Qcomeburs dis moanin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Jags a playa


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jags a playa



His final choice will be the absolutely BEST lookin, most intelligent, Medical grad student there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> His final choice will be the absolutely BEST lookin, most intelligent, Medical grad student there.



 

Start at the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

GO JAG!
He's gonna have a ball. 




Congrats to Nic and the redhead too. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Start at the bottom and work your way up.



No doubt about it.....he weeds them out until he reaches the Cream of the Crop!


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

I bet Mud won't be missing his lunch at Golden Corral today


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO JAG!
> He's gonna have a ball.
> 
> 
> ...



 He sho is! 

Had to pack a roll-around suitcase for him. He had to bring his own bed sheets, pillow, towels, clothes, flip flops & tennis shoes, toiletries, etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Back to work!


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....Jag is on the volleyball team for Henry Co. in the Ga. Special Olympics @ Emory Univ. this weekend. They are staying in the dorms up there also. Got his bag packed and he's ready to go.
> 
> He told me yesterday, "nobody better mess with me!" Gonna have to keep a close eye on that boy if somebody spikes one on him.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm whould invite him to eat lunch at the park.   I hear its beautiful there





Jeff C. said:


> Pre-she-ate-it yall......I will tell him yall are pullin for him and get him JACKED UP! They also have a dinner & dance tonight, then a dinner & movie tomorrow night. Can't wait to find out how many girl friends he made. He'll find one and dump her for another one in 10 mins.


 That's our boy!


Jeff C. said:


> Makin  cages for maters & Qcomeburs dis moanin.


I plan on finally planting this weekend...........  latest garden I have EVER had......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Howdy little lady, aka stranger aka crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

this made me giggle


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

Dang, did not know this about kracker........poor guy.......

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6905708&postcount=11


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, did not know this about kracker........poor guy.......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6905708&postcount=11



Very sad......and way to young


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Very sad......and way to young



X2.  its makes you think.

1 thing is for sure.  we arent promised our next breathe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this made me giggle


 Saw a dead mama deer on the side of the road this morning. 


Keebs said:


> Dang, did not know this about kracker........poor guy.......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6905708&postcount=11



 My stomach hurts every time I think about going to see him. BUT, so glad I did.


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this made me giggle







Keebs said:


> Dang, did not know this about kracker........poor guy.......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6905708&postcount=11



Dang  .......... I didn't know that either!


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2014)

Today my Daddy would've been 59 years old.


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

come on lunch time.......


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2014)

just stopping by to say hay......and bye....My sons shooting at Forest City in Savannah this weekend, we going to go early and get in a couple of rounds of practice ever body have a great weekend!!


oh and Congrats to da Jag


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> just stopping by to say hay......and bye....My sons shooting at Forest City in Savannah this weekend, we going to go early and get in a couple of rounds of practice ever body have a great weekend!!
> 
> 
> oh and Congrats to da Jag



Go Ryder!!!!! Ya'll have fun!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

On a lighter note.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, did not know this about kracker........poor guy.......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6905708&postcount=11



He told me about it in a phone call. 

If I remember correctly, he had about 5 heart surgeries in his lifetime and eventually an artificial valve. That's why they finally went ahead and amputated his leg, he kept getting small infections from that bone that wouldn't heal and Dr's were afraid he would get an infection at that valve.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> just stopping by to say hay......and bye....My sons shooting at Forest City in Savannah this weekend, we going to go early and get in a couple of rounds of practice ever body have a great weekend!!
> 
> 
> oh and Congrats to da Jag



GO rydert Jr!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Gotta shower, eat, and take the Jag to Henry Co. Rec center. He's ridin a bus with all the team members up to Emory.

Catch up with yall later........Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta shower, eat, and take the Jag to Henry Co. Rec center. He's ridin a bus with all the team members up to Emory.
> 
> Catch up with yall later........Happy Friday!!!!



Have a good shower Jeff O and best of luck to da Jag!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

LMS on teh way to the hospital... today might be the day folks


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on teh way to the hospital... today might be the day folks


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on teh way to the hospital... today might be the day folks



Why aren't you on your way to the hospital to, 2, II, too, two, tu-tu?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on teh way to the hospital... today might be the day folks



I was just about to post something about you not being on here today and maybe today is the day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why aren't you on your way to the hospital to, 2, II, too, two, tu-tu?



Well, its her  BP, it was above 160 again.. but 2 times ina  row so teh doc told her to go to the hospital.  They are going to check her BP again.. do a urine test and go from there.  If tehy induce Ill go that way.. Till then I have family going to meet her there


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

Mud must be with LMS since he ain't here.  We take turns taking care of her since hfh is a nancy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud must be with LMS since he ain't here.  We take turns taking care of her since hfh is a nancy



You too, to, tu, tutu, tutals are so good to her.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Have a good shower Jeff O and best of luck to da Jag!



I'mon be squeaky clean today. I'll have two, 2, too, to, showers by days end. I done came home and put my dirty work clothes back on. 

Got tree mo mater cages to cut and set, plus some baby cages fo da zookeene's too, to, two, 2, tutu. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on teh way to the hospital... today might be the day folks




   

BIG DADDY bOOM bOOM!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Keep us posted, Louie!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

KEEBSYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

I will..    Right now they got her hooked to machines checking everything... I got a strong feeling she gets induced tonight or in teh AM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I will..    Right now they got her hooked to machines checking everything... I got a strong feeling she gets induced tonight or in teh AM


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS on teh way to the hospital... today might be the day folks


     


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, its her  BP, it was above 160 again.. but 2 times ina  row so teh doc told her to go to the hospital.  They are going to check her BP again.. do a urine test and go from there.  If tehy induce Ill go that way.. Till then I have family going to meet her there





Jeff C. said:


> KEEBSYYYYY!!!!!!


     


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I will..    Right now they got her hooked to machines checking everything... I got a strong feeling she gets induced tonight or in teh AM


 keep us posted & I am recharging my phone now so I don't miss a text or call!!!
Daddy Leroy......... giggle........giggle.......


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I will..    Right now they got her hooked to machines checking everything... I got a strong feeling she gets induced tonight or in teh AM



At least she's in Tifton.......it's so beautiful there!


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

I'm gonna start my weekend in 28 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm gonna start my weekend in 28 mo minutes



unless the forum clock is actually correct it will be in 49 more minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

wohoo, got me some grub to calm my nerves...  pork skins  YEAH!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wohoo, got me some grub to calm my nerves...  pork skins  YEAH!!!



love me some pork skins......gotta have cold beer with it


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wohoo, got me some grub to calm my nerves...  pork skins  YEAH!!!



Hardly any calories either.

 for hdm's forum clock.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

I was just fixin to leave and it's pouring.


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

i will be leaving in 11 minutes or 36 minutes.......crap


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Time to finish up these mater cages and what not....

bOOM bOOM text me if anything goes down! 

BTW, I lost yo #.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> love me some pork skins......gotta have cold beer with it



and sprinkle some Texas Pete on the skins.


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

the sun is shining in Lawrenceville


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the sun is shining in Lawrenceville



Heading in that direction. 


Later ya'll. Boom Boom. STAY CALM. 
I'll be thinking bout ya'll. Keebs, call me if you hear anything.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the sun is shining in Lawrenceville



It is in Tifton too


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

text me too and tell your wife i said hey.....she'll know what it means


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2014)

Later folks......good luck HFH!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heading in that direction.
> 
> 
> Later ya'll. Boom Boom. STAY CALM.
> I'll be thinking bout ya'll. Keebs, call me if you hear anything.


10-4!


hdm03 said:


> Later folks......good luck HFH!


Buh-Bye!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

bye HDM03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

got quiet in here..  errbody slowly leavin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

GREAT!!! another 24 hour urine analysis.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> got quiet in here..  errbody slowly leavin



NE baseball on espnu so I sort of drifted off to watch them.  Just left bases loaded with 1 out in bottom of 7th.  Not good.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

Hey Keebs, here`s real proof.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2014)

Nick That's a good looking boat!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 30, 2014)

wow...thats a nice boat Nic!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, here`s real proof.



Fine lookin vessel you got there, Nic!  

Maybe one day!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

My stoopid at&t email don't work worth a crap ever since they turned it over to yahooooooo. 

I just sent 5 pictures to it from my phone and only 3 showed up. All 5 emails went, but not the pics on two of them. I deleted those two 3 times and resent, and they still don't show up.

Then I accidentally sent another important email for my travel on June 8th, and it isn't in my trash bin.....it's totally gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Nic, you should make sure to thank HDM for paying his light bills on time.  

Nice boat Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Erybody disappeared bOOM bOOM.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

i know it.  Keebs will be here soon to say Bye too 

Jeff If i send pics to my email from my dumb phone it doesnt always work.. I have yahoo too.   They are generally either there right away or 2 hours later..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll. I`m tickled with it. Never opened it up on the test run, but it hit 50 with some throttle still to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. I`m tickled with it. Never opened it up on the test run, but it hit 50 with some throttle still to go.



50 is fast enough!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2014)

Frying the bream we caught this morning.  Going to be good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2014)

Hope ya'll have a good weekend!!!  


Very little sleep today. Which means I'll be wide open tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Frying the bream we caught this morning.  Going to be good.



No doubt about it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll have a good weekend!!!
> 
> 
> Very little sleep today. Which means I'll be wide open tonight.



Hang in there Biggun!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GREAT!!! another 24 hour urine analysis.





Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, here`s real proof.


There ya go, THAT'S what I'm talkin 'bout!



BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll have a good weekend!!!
> 
> 
> Very little sleep today. Which means I'll be wide open tonight.


you can handle it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2014)

Bet Nick's fixin to bust da flats wide open this weekend.


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2014)

Lost a baby buff chick today!  Don't know what happened to it! Found it buried under the shavings in the brooder when I was cleaning it out. They were all fine yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet Nick's fixin to bust da flats wide open this weekend.



I know I would! 



Crickett said:


> Lost a baby buff chick today!  Don't know what happened to it! Found it buried under the shavings in the brooder when I was cleaning it out. They were all fine yesterday.



 Maybe the other ones peckin on it?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

It`ll be a week or two before we head to St Joe Bay, but when we do, look out.    The dealer and me took it out behind the dam in Albany just to get me a little familiar with it today. Tomorrow The Redhead and me gonna take it up to Lake Blackshear and just ride around some. It surprised me on just how fast it is. I didn`t quite expect that.

Crickett, no matter what, you`re gonna lose some biddys. It`s just the nature of chickens. It`s not your fault.


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know I would!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the other ones peckin on it?



Yeah I think the others might have suffocated it. 



Nicodemus said:


> It`ll be a week or two before we head to St Joe Bay, but when we do, look out.    The dealer and me took it out behind the dam in Albany just to get me a little familiar with it today. Tomorrow The Redhead and me gonna take it up to Lake Blackshear and just ride around some. It surprised me on just how fast it is. I didn`t quite expect that.
> 
> Crickett, no matter what, you`re gonna lose some biddys. It`s just the nature of chickens. It`s not your fault.



Cool boat Nic! I know y'all will enjoy it! 


Yeah I know but it's still hard. I get attached to them. We lost one a few days ago that was only a week old. It was in another brooder seperate from the buffs. It had some issues with its neck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 30, 2014)

I am now back home from my 10 day junkit with my Texas girlfriend while visiting all over North Carolina from Charlotte to Maggie Valley/Waynesville and then back over to Charlotte for a few more days and then on down to Greenville and Anderson for some work related things on the way home.

I have tried to catch up on the happenings and I do see that our friend NIC now has a really nice, "Super Fast" new boat with all of the bells and whistles included.  Wow, that thing is pretty.  Congratulations to you NIC for such a nice purchase.  Hope that you and the RedHead will have lots of fun in this new ride.  Just be safe along the way.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am now back home from my 10 day junkit with my Texas girlfriend while visiting all over North Carolina from Charlotte to Maggie Valley/Waynesville and then back over to Charlotte for a few more days and then on down to Greenville and Anderson for some work related things on the way home.
> 
> I have tried to catch up on the happenings and I do see that our friend NIC now has a really nice, "Super Fast" new boat with all of the bells and whistles included.  Wow, that thing is pretty.  Congratulations to you NIC for such a nice purchase.  Hope that you and the RedHead will have lots of fun in this new ride.  Just be safe along the way.



Tina and I enjoyed meeting y'all, hope you make it back up this way soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am now back home from my 10 day junkit with my Texas girlfriend while visiting all over North Carolina from Charlotte to Maggie Valley/Waynesville and then back over to Charlotte for a few more days and then on down to Greenville and Anderson for some work related things on the way home.
> 
> I have tried to catch up on the happenings and I do see that our friend NIC now has a really nice, "Super Fast" new boat with all of the bells and whistles included.  Wow, that thing is pretty.  Congratulations to you NIC for such a nice purchase.  Hope that you and the RedHead will have lots of fun in this new ride.  Just be safe along the way.



good evening my morning coffee sharing friend.  Glad you came up for air.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`ll be a week or two before we head to St Joe Bay, but when we do, look out.    The dealer and me took it out behind the dam in Albany just to get me a little familiar with it today. Tomorrow The Redhead and me gonna take it up to Lake Blackshear and just ride around some. It surprised me on just how fast it is. I didn`t quite expect that.
> 
> Crickett, no matter what, you`re gonna lose some biddys. It`s just the nature of chickens. It`s not your fault.



Nic, one of my favorite vacations was at Cape San Blas.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic, one of my favorite vacations was at Cape San Blas.




Cape San Blas is a beautiful place, from the water. I`ve never been on it though. Back in the late 80`s-early 90`s, we fished that Bay hard, and all up and down the Cape sometimes as close as the breakers on the beach. One of these days I`m gonna either drive out there, or pull the boat up on the beach and explore some of it.  

Folks, I`d like to thank all of you for the kind remarks to The Redhead and me on out anniversary. It really made us feel good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cape San Blas is a beautiful place, from the water. I`ve never been on it though. Back in the late 80`s-early 90`s, we fished that Bay hard, and all up and down the Cape sometimes as close as the breakers on the beach. One of these days I`m gonna either drive out there, or pull the boat up on the beach and explore some of it.
> 
> Folks, I`d like to thank all of you for the kind remarks to The Redhead and me on out anniversary. It really made us feel good.






Tell my gal friend Winnie sez hi !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Quackmeister, you awake?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell my gal friend Winnie sez hi !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Quackmeister, you awake?



Nevamind!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 30, 2014)

As beautiful as tifton is it is not where I wanted to spend friday night


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

LMS......Ol bOOM bOOM said you need to quit rushin dat baby.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> As beautiful as tifton is it is not where I wanted to spend friday night



It ain't that beautiful, is it?


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 30, 2014)

I know but it is starting to get super uncomfortable......my poor feet look like stuffed turkeys


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't that beautiful, is it?



Not from in here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I know but it is starting to get super uncomfortable......my poor feet look like stuffed turkeys



No wonder bOOM bOOM been callin you BIG FOOT. If that boy's got any sense, he won't be in that delivery room.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackmeister, you awake?




Yassir, so far so good !!!  Had to run to Deepstep first thing, catcha coupla samples and swap some valves around, then eased onto to town and picked up a coupla chili, cheese, slaw dogs with a side 'o onyun rangs and fries, so much for the diet !! 









little miss sunshine said:


> I know but it is starting to get super uncomfortable......my poor feet look like stuffed turkeys





Po thang !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell my gal friend Winnie sez hi !!!





   You got it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

It ain't that beautiful period.


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 30, 2014)

Her feet always look like that..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Her feet always look like that..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, so far so good !!!  Had to run to Deepstep first thing, catcha coupla samples and swap some valves around, then eased onto to town and picked up a coupla chili, cheese, slaw dogs with a side 'o onyun rangs and fries, so much for the diet !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 789829
> ...




I could devour one of them chili cheese slaw dogs rat now!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic, one of my favorite vacations was at Cape San Blas.





Nicodemus said:


> Cape San Blas is a beautiful place, from the water. I`ve never been on it though. Back in the late 80`s-early 90`s, we fished that Bay hard, and all up and down the Cape sometimes as close as the breakers on the beach. One of these days I`m gonna either drive out there, or pull the boat up on the beach and explore some of it.
> 
> Folks, I`d like to thank all of you for the kind remarks to The Redhead and me on out anniversary. It really made us feel good.


I have been out on the Cape, and it looked really good.........The water in the Bay looked real good!!....... Clear shallow water, and grass beds all over the place!!

We went out there after a vacation on St. George Island. The ride out takes forever

Nick congrats to you, and the Redhead!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Sorry that last post was me... forgoot to log her out


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry that last post was me... forgoot to log her out



DUH!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> DUH!!!



She dont like me posting on her accout..   jag still mackin on the ladies?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She dont like me posting on her accout..   jag still mackin on the ladies?



I imagine they are gettin ready to go to bed, they have to get up early in da moanin for breakfast. We aren't there, MizT and I are goin up in the mornin.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry that last post was me... forgoot to log her out



Too late..... the mod machinery is already turning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

We are watchon ron white on cmt.  He killing me!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Too late..... the mod machinery is already turning.



  since this is a new ip addy the macine might get confuzzled


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry that last post was me... forgoot to log her out





rhbama3 said:


> Too late..... the mod machinery is already turning.






Ban 'em Pookie !!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> since this is a new ip addy the macine might get confuzzled



Nope. I gotcha.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ban 'em Pookie !!



I noticed your pic in the ODR/Big bass thread. I guess y'all enlarged the pond since the last time i saw it..... and turned it into a saltwater lake. Just can't hide money.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ban 'em Pookie !!


Hey watch it  buddy.  Narc..


rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I gotcha.



Ooops.  See uh,  yeah, uh..... what had took and had happened was.  Bama i got some  greatt turkey land


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey watch it  buddy.  Narc..
> 
> 
> Ooops.  See uh,  yeah, uh..... what had took and had happened was.  Bama i got some  greatt turkey land



So does the Narc.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> So does the Narc.



Like u said.  Cant  hide money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I know but it is starting to get super uncomfortable......my poor feet look like stuffed turkeys



If you can still see them the baby ain't ready to come out.


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you can still see them the baby ain't ready to come out.



The only time i can see my feet is when i bend way over........and i am WAY TOOfront heavy to be bending over....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey watch it  buddy.  Narc..
> 
> 
> Ooops.  See uh,  yeah, uh..... what had took and had happened was.  Bama i got some  greatt turkey land





rhbama3 said:


> So does the Narc.









Po Nancy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

'Bout gotta anudder one whipped !!!  Off for the weekend, mebbe Otis and I can catch a fish, or 50 !! 



Moanin erybody !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

Thought yesterday was the last night.   Fish were biting early yesterday but sure quit when it started to get warm.   Go early!  Take adult beverages!! 

Mornin' Quack  

Coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

This chair didnt sleep so well  grrrr.   Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This chair didnt sleep so well  grrrr.   Morning folks



Must have been brought into beautiful Tifton from elsewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2014)

Mornin kids.....headin up to Emory Univ. soon to watch the Jag in action.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Must have been brought into beautiful Tifton from elsewhere.



Tifton wasnt so beautiful late yesterday and last night.  It lives up to the hype this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tifton wasnt so beautiful late yesterday and last night.  It lives up to the hype this morning.



Everything looks beautiful after morning coffee.  

Is lms going home?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Everything looks beautiful after morning coffee.
> 
> Is lms going home?



Man, we have no idea.  The doc said he would come by this morning and may induce.  Nurse just told us that dr isnt even making rounds today.   Lms nor i are very happy with this whole situation.  24 hours here for a test they have already ran once....  not the way we wanted to spend a friday night and saturday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, we have no idea.  The doc said he would come by this morning and may induce.  Nurse just told us that dr isnt even making rounds today.   Lms nor i are very happy with this whole situation.  24 hours here for a test they have already ran once....  not the way we wanted to spend a friday night and saturday



Dr may not make rounds but a PA or hospital doc should.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dr may not make rounds but a PA or hospital doc should.



Scratch that.   Nurse wass confused.  Doc should be here around 9ish making rounds.  She isnt as hot as the nurse last night but really   sweet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Scratch that.   Nurse wass confused.  Doc should be here around 9ish making rounds.  She isnt as hot as the nurse last night but really   sweet



nothing like a nice night nurse to get you up.  




I mean wake you up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

btw I doubt unless she is dilated that the doc induces today.  Conflicts with his 

.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nothing like a nice night nurse to get you up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> btw I doubt unless she is dilated that the doc induces today.  Conflicts with his
> 
> .



Prolly right.  Too bad  it wasnt the female doc on call this weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Prolly right.  Too bad  it wasnt the female doc on call this weekend



She doesn't play golf?


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2014)

HFH how's LMS doin'?


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She doesn't play golf?



I just got back from the driving range!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I just got back from the driving range!


I bet you had a blast!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HFH how's LMS doin'?



She still mean as ever.  I recon every thing is fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I just got back from the driving range!






They make golf clubs that short ??


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I bet you had a blast!



Yep! Ain't nothin like hittin some balls to relieve some stress! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> She still mean as ever.  I recon every thing is fine.


 



Hooked On Quack said:


> They make golf clubs that short ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I just got back from the driving range!





Hooked On Quack said:


> They make golf clubs that short ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

Crickett = minature golf


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

Well, my fishin partner bailed on me .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett = minature golf


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....headin up to Emory Univ. soon to watch the Jag in action.


Good luck to Jag!!! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, we have no idea.  The doc said he would come by this morning and may induce.  Nurse just told us that dr isnt even making rounds today.   Lms nor i are very happy with this whole situation.  24 hours here for a test they have already ran once....  not the way we wanted to spend a friday night and saturday


Until the Pitocin drip gets started, i reckon they'll wait and see. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Yeah, this won't end well. 

Just finished making rounds at the big house. Everybody's fine.
Gonna take Bubbette out for some lunch , go to Lowe's for a new sink nozzle, and then may go to da fish store for some aquarium shrimp. The last 20 didnt make it a week.


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett = minature golf





havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Where'd I put my taser.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where'd I put my taser.....





Got threatened at the Charlotte race last weekend by a NC State Trooper that was gonna taze me, I said, " Why you wanna tase me, ifn you do, I'll smell just like bacon."


He didn get it . . .


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got threatened at the Charlotte race last weekend by a NC State Trooper that was gonna taze me, I said, " Why you wanna tase me, ifn you do, I'll smell just like bacon."
> 
> 
> He didn get it . . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

Howdy kymod.  How ya are?


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy kymod.  How ya are?



I doing better hfh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I doing better hfh.



Good.  Glad to hear it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

"Drunker than a upside down snake."  Crabbybill . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I doing better hfh.





Hooked On Quack said:


> "Drunker than a upside down snake."  Quack . . .


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2014)

I like golf. Go Bubba!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

Bubba's from Floriduh  . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Drunker than a upside down snake."  Crabbybill . . .


Have another scoch wiskie!!


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

new pump in the well this week, my play money all gone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bubba's from Floriduh  . . .



Yep, but went UGA baybay.


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

its rainin, think I haz a drink


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> its rainin, think I haz a drink



Suites me


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

think I'll make a drank an pop a top

double, double, t-r-o-u-b-l-e


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> think I'll make a drank an pop a top
> 
> double, double, t-r-o-u-b-l-e



Suites me.


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like golf. Go Bubba!


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

suited up


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2014)

Oh well....so much for watchin Jag compete in volleyball today. They had already played when we got there and placed 4th (knocked out of the brackets).

They have NO posted schedule time, so we had no way of knowing when his team would compete.  They don't even know until after a Coaches meeting last night by 9-10 pm. We didn't get the memo.

Anyway, we go up there and they are all done. We hung out with Jag and the team members, had lunch with them, hung out some more, watched the Henry Co. Unified team smash another team, watched some more competitions, cut up and hung out some more. 

Then MizT and I ran into someone we knew that wasn't even affiliated with our team....small world. We know them from a hunting club, Jag and their daughter have bumped heads together on a few occasions 

Finally we left and went and made some groceries @ Whole Foods and Kroger on the way home and passed out for a while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

OUCH !!!


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 789873
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shouldnt hav been watchin the guide so hard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> shouldnt hav been watchin the guide so hard





"it" happens . . .


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

more often the more ya drank


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2014)

Brekfus for supper....2 eggs over medium, hashbrowns wiff cheese-scattered, link sausage, biskits and homemade strawberry preserves


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

drinkin supper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2014)

messican burritos.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....so much for watchin Jag compete in volleyball today. They had already played when we got there and placed 4th (knocked out of the brackets).
> 
> They have NO posted schedule time, so we had no way of knowing when his team would compete.  They don't even know until after a Coaches meeting last night by 9-10 pm. We didn't get the memo.
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> drinkin supper



Here ya go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2014)

:Sleepy tadeaf.  Dr gave lms a bed time.  8pm


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go.



Mmmmmmmmm!!! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> :Sleepy tadeaf.  Dr gave lms a bed time.  8pm



 

I bet she's poutin!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2014)

cheeseburger in paradise..... I like mine with spinach, onion, and mustard, big pickled okra and some BBQ tater chips.
Okay the tune is catchy but i don't like all that stuff in the song.


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go.



thatd be healthier, but not ner as satisfying



rhbama3 said:


> cheeseburger in paradise..... I like mine with spinach, onion, and mustard, big pickled okra and some BBQ tater chips.
> Okay the tune is catchy but i don't like all that stuff in the song.



cheeseburger an bbq chips was lunch


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....so much for watchin Jag compete in volleyball today. They had already played when we got there and placed 4th (knocked out of the brackets).
> 
> They have NO posted schedule time, so we had no way of knowing when his team would compete.  They don't even know until after a Coaches meeting last night by 9-10 pm. We didn't get the memo.
> 
> ...



That sux, bro. Hate he didnt get to play but it sounds like y'all made the most of the trip!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Tina and I enjoyed meeting y'all, hope you make it back up this way soon.




Steve, 

We definitely enjoyed meeting you and your lovely wife.  Teresa and I had a great time with ya'll as well and the food was really great too.  Thanks for telling me about the alternate route back to Charlotte.  We left Maggie Valley early Sunday morning and came south on I-26 and then took the Hwy 74 route back across through Forest City,  Mooresboro, Shelby, Kings Mountain and came out on I-85 at Gastonia.  Man, that was a much better route than my original I-40 one etc.  I did not know that this route was basically a brand new 4 lane highway with a speed limit of 65 mph.  It was a leisurely drive that I drove at about 75-80 mph most of the way and practically no other traffic. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> good evening my morning coffee sharing friend.  Glad you came up for air.



Gobblin, we had a blast while up in Charlotte, then over in the mountains for a few days in NCHillbilly's territory and then back over to Charlotte for the Race and a few more days before heading back south.  Unfortunately, I didn't get to come back up for air until yesterday afternoon though.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Got threatened at the Charlotte race last weekend by a NC State Trooper that was gonna taze me, I said, " Why you wanna tase me, ifn you do, I'll smell just like bacon."
> 
> 
> He didn get it . . .





We didn't have enough bail money to get you out of jail for sure.  

Quack, I learned a long time ago that you don't mess with those NC State Troopers handling the traffic detail at the Charlotte Race Track.  Many years ago, I watched one directing traffic in front of the Speedway when a small car from Virginia with 3 guys in it was told to stop as they were the first car in line as the pedestrians began to cross the main intersection there.  The driver then revved up his engine and then popped the clutch and made it squeal the tires only a few feet away from the Trooper.  The Trooper turned around and told him not to do that again and the stupid guy tried it again.  The Trooper walked right over and reached in the window and took the keys out of the ignition and then grabbed the guy by the throat and pulled him out of the car and picked him completely off the ground that way.  When he put him down enough for his feet to touch the pavement again, he spun him around and put the cuffs on him all in one motion.  He told the driver that he was going to jail and wouldn't be seeing any race that day.  Then he asked the other two guys if they wanted to go to jail too.  As my wife and I were crossing the street, we saw him put the guy in the back seat of the patrol car and I don't know what he did with the other two guys and the car involved.

I am a tall guy at 6' 3" BUT I had to look up to this Trooper as he was at least 6' 6" tall and probably weighed about 260 pounds.  I respect those guys.  I promise you, my Daddy didn't raise no fool !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2014)

While on our junkit in North Carolina, Teresa and I had  great time doing lots of fun things that included a lunch invitation on Thursday to the Speedway Club at the Charlotte Motor Speedway from one of my major suppliers that is based in Charlotte.  The location did include some good views from high above.








This is one of my major suppliers that invited Teresa and me to lunch.  It is strange that even though Teresa lives in Houston, she has also known this gentleman for about 25-30 years and this is the first time for her to meet him in person even though she had talked to him very frequently many years ago.







Our lunch was really delicious.








Heck of a view from up above.





This raised platform complete with the couch was located right against the in-field fence as the cars were leaving pit road so they got a fantastic view of the action.  Some people really get serious about this racing thing.  I kept looking for Hankus and his buddies during the race on Sunday because I swear that this couch had Hankus' name written all over it.  I think that I saw his twin brother down there imbibing several cold ones too.  







Now these were my desserts !!!






After we had had a fantastic time for lunch on Thursday, my supplier told their personnel that Teresa and I would be back on Sunday for the race.  I was surprised when they gave us an invitation to come back and visit with them in the Speedway Club during the race on Sunday and enjoy the air conditioning and all types of refreshments at no charge.  Dang it pays to have a good supplier that is a member of the Speedway Club.  


Of course, at the end of Sunday's Race, it was really nice to have your favorite driver WIN too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like golf. Go Bubba!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bubba's from Floriduh  . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, but went UGA baybay.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Suites me





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Suites me.



So you want to share a suite with Bubba..........I won't tell MR. H22


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, my fishin partner bailed on me .


I KNEW IT!!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hey Charlie, how you doin?


Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....so much for watchin Jag compete in volleyball today. They had already played when we got there and placed 4th (knocked out of the brackets).
> 
> They have NO posted schedule time, so we had no way of knowing when his team would compete.  They don't even know until after a Coaches meeting last night by 9-10 pm. We didn't get the memo.
> 
> ...


well dang, but I know Jag had a good time!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go.


I want THAT!!!!!!!!
But gonna have Chinese in a little bit...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2014)

Another one that ends in y has arrived.  Must be time to brew some coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

Mornin.....was going to get on the tractor and cut pasture, but it's started misting rain here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2014)

rain just started pouring here at the house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

Mike, we were up under that red sign on turns 1-2.




Dawn and I are headed to the farm shortly to spend some  time with our great nephew and neice !!!  (Lil Millard)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mike, we were up under that red sign on turns 1-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that lovely wife of yours that we've been thinking about her. 
Y'all have fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

Rain held off, so I just did some piddlin/maintenance/pruning round the yard and garden. Weeded the veggie garden, sprinkled some sevin dust on the culprits(little green worms) that are eatin up my broccoli, finally found them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell that lovely wife of yours that we've been thinking about her.
> Y'all have fun!



X2, two, to, too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell that lovely wife of yours that we've been thinking about her.
> Y'all have fun!





Jeff C. said:


> X2, two, to, too!





Thanks guys, will do !! 



She just got some bad news, a friend of hers with breast cancer just lost her battle.



Listening to some classic Beatles, man those guys were amazing, 50 years later and their music is still some of the BEST !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks guys, will do !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang it.....hate to hear that, Mill and Dawn. 

MizT's got 2 friends right now, one battling Leukemia and the other needing a kidney transplant. Neither one of them are even 50 yrs old yet. 

The one with Leukemia is a former co-worker who lost her combat veteran husband that she was married to for less than a year when his liver shut down. It was only a little over a year since that happened when she was diagnosed. We often went to parties at their house.

The other one needing a kidney transplant is her hair stylist.

Beatles wrote some amazing classics for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

Just noway to pick one favorite Beatles song, such immense talent that my 60yr old sister turned me onto so many years ago.



Waiting on Dawn to get ready, but I could spend the rest of the day listening to these classics, bet ole Richie would hafta agree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just noway to pick one favorite Beatles song, such immense talent that my 60yr old sister turned me onto so many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on Dawn to get ready, but I could spend the rest of the day listening to these classics, bet ole Richie would hafta agree.




I agree, even though they weren't his style of music. He had an ear and appreciation for alternative types of music though. I turned him on to some Van Morrison and I never will forget his reply to me about Him. He said, "I kinda like the toady little Irishman".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree, even though they weren't his style of music. He had an ear and appreciation for alternative types of music though. I turned him on to some Van Morrison and I never will forget his reply to me about Him. He said, "I kinda like the toady little Irishman".










RIP Richie, here's to ya bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

KANG !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> RIP Richie, here's to ya bro !!



No doubt...RIP brother! 

Also, let me take this opportunity to get his quote correct, word for word. He actually said, "I kinda dig the toady little Irishman". 



Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG !!!!!!!



No No: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8696354&postcount=1


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

MizT went to pick up Jag. I bet that boyy is gonna be wore slap out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt...RIP brother!
> 
> Also, let me take this opportunity to get his quote correct, word for word. He actually said, "I kinda dig the toady little Irishman".
> 
> ...






Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, 





Dang, went from classic Beatles to Carly Simon, "You're so Vain???"  




Alright, headed to da farm, see ya'll later !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take Care, and yall have a good afternoon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT went to pick up Jag. I bet that boyy is gonna be wore slap out!



Chasing women will do that to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chasing women will do that to you.



True.....but he came home and was jacked up on an energy drink. He had some autographed photos of highschool/county queens to boot.  

I jumped on the tractor to cut some pasture, next thing I know he's out walkin behind his mower in the yard. So much for my expectations. Ahhh, to be young and vibrant again!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> True.....but he came home and was jacked up on an energy drink. He had some autographed photos of highschool/county queens to boot.
> 
> I jumped on the tractor to cut some pasture, next thing I know he's out walkin behind his mower in the yard. So much for my expectations. Ahhh, to be young and vibrant again!



Jeff, i figure that young man neever runs out of energy.  Cant imagine him jacked up on  an energy drink


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

Had a awesome time at the farm, rode the neice and nephew down to the river and they both got butt nekkid and went swimming !!! 



Checked a hog trap on the way back and there was three 100 + lbers banging the fire out of the trap trying to get out !!  Thought I took some pics, but evidently not. Grrrrrrrrrrrr . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a awesome time at the farm, rode the neice and nephew down to the river and they both got butt nekkid and went swimming !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Checked a hog trap on the way back and there was three 100 + lbers banging the fire out of the trap trying to get out !!  Thought I took some pics, but evidently not. Grrrrrrrrrrrr . .



I hope you shot those pork rats!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you shot those pork rats!





Naw, called the farm manager and told him to come get 'em.




Oh, my #1 nephew gave me 3 bags of cleaned, freshly caught redbreasties !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, called the farm manager and told him to come get 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must like you a LOT!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy "Moanday" to all of you fellow drivelers.

Dang, it was tough getting up this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2014)

Time to get the body moving so go juice is ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, i figure that young man neever runs out of energy.  Cant imagine him jacked up on  an energy drink



Most of the time when he's awake, yes. There's times though that he can't keep his eyes open, or can sleep for 12-14 hrs. I had to go out and make him put the lawnmower away. It was dang near dark and he was still cuttin. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, called the farm manager and told him to come get 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy "Moanday" to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Dang, it was tough getting up this morning.



Mornin Mike.....wife's alarm woke me up. Oh well, I'm anticipating getting my AC in my truck replaced for the first time in about 4 yrs or better. Takin it into the shop early this mornin for several repairs and maintenance. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Time to get the body moving so go juice is ready



Mornin gobble! Hittin the spot.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2014)

time to drag whats left of me to work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2014)

Morning Chief-O and hankus


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Morninf folks.




GRRRR, its moanday


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

hay........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Where errbody be?


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where errbody be?



Still spun out from the weekend?


I know I feel that way


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

Mornin................ hit da door runnin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> Still spun out from the weekend?
> 
> 
> I know I feel that way



I feel that way but mine from lack of sleep.  I feel like the South end of a North bound mule.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin................ hit da door runnin!



Is the door ok?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

hey Mrs H22


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is the door ok?


No No: I crashed it, gotta replace it............ wonder if Mud will come measure it & get us a new one............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok.....I am now officially without any transportation. Just dropped truck off @ shop. Got a feelin they are going to have it for several days with the list of repairs and maintenance I gave them.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok.....I am now officially without any transportation. Just dropped truck off @ shop. Got a feelin they are going to have it for several days with the list of repairs and maintenance I gave them.



I've been chauffeuring my hubby around all weekend & this morning. His birthday was last Thursday & he forgot to renew his drivers license  DDS office ain't open today & the closest ones to us are 30 mins away.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: I crashed it, gotta replace it............ wonder if Mud will come measure it & get us a new one............



gonna have to finish his project first


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, soo LMS just back from the Dr AGAIN..  if her BP is high again Thursday they are going to induce.  If not, next week they are going to induce.   Either way in the next 2 weeks there will be a baby boom boom here by the 14th


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, soo LMS just back from the Dr AGAIN..  if her BP is high again Thursday they are going to induce.  If not, next week they are going to induce.   Either way in the next 2 weeks there will be a baby boom boom here by the 14th




Get ready, your life I about to change.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

OH, hdm03, shes been to Tifton 5 days in a row.  She said it isnt so beautiful here anymore


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, soo LMS just back from the Dr AGAIN..  if her BP is high again Thursday they are going to induce.  If not, next week they are going to induce.   Either way in the next 2 weeks there will be a baby boom boom here by the 14th


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2014)

HERRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

King Jeffro!! What up my peeps. What i miss


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> HERRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> King Jeffro!! What up my peeps. What i miss


'bout time you showed up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you showed up!



Glad i got back when i did, neighbor said there was a suspicous looking bum walking around the neighborhood picking up beer bottles.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 2, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad i got back when i did, neighbor said there was a suspicous looking bum walking around the neighborhood picking up beer bottles.


 did you have your trail cams out again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad i got back when i did, neighbor said there was a suspicous looking bum walking around the neighborhood picking up beer bottles.



I bet he was recycling.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> did you have your trail cams out again?



Shhhh Camera's in the yard is secret


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhhh Camera's in the yard is secret


ooooopppppsssssssssssss..................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhhh Camera's in the yard is secret


At least I didn't tell about the one facing the back gate!


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey rydert, hows the wife?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey rydert, hows the wife?



nevermind, Ill just call her


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey rydert, hows the wife?



she's fine......i'll tell her you said hi







idjit..................


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

sounds like you and yours are getting close to a little Boom bOOm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> sounds like you and yours are getting close to a little Boom bOOm



Getting closer every day


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

recon hdm03 is still spun out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> At least I didn't tell about the one facing the back gate!


The neighbors decided they wanted to enjoy our pool from time to time while we were at work or on vacation. They had to jump the fence and all. We were talking with them one day and mentioned the camera in the backyard. They haven't been back. NO LIE. 


rydert said:


> sounds like you and yours are getting close to a little Boom bOOm



Baby Boom Boom.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The neighbors decided they wanted to enjoy our pool from time to time while we were at work or on vacation. They had to jump the fence and all. We were talking with them one day and mentioned the camera in the backyard. They haven't been back. NO LIE.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The neighbors decided they wanted to enjoy our pool from time to time while we were at work or on vacation. They had to jump the fence and all. We were talking with them one day and mentioned the camera in the backyard. They haven't been back. NO LIE.
> 
> 
> Baby Boom Boom.



They wasnt skinny dippin was they?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They wasnt skinny dippin was they?



Nope. If they were, they woulda broke the camera.


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They wasnt skinny dippin was they?



hope they weren't jumping no fences nekkid...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. If they were, they woulda broke the camera.



Chunky dunkin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The neighbors decided they wanted to enjoy our pool from time to time while we were at work or on vacation. They had to jump the fence and all. We were talking with them one day and mentioned the camera in the backyard. They haven't been back. NO LIE.
> 
> 
> Baby Boom Boom.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

man, its been busy in here.. i have to go back and catch up...


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, its been busy in here.. i have to go back and catch up...



what do you mean?..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Got ol' bad Monday behind me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> what do you mean?..............



I forgot, I was too busy reading back


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got ol' bad Monday behind me.


 I don't............ still dealin wiff stoooopid ppl..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't............ still dealin wiff stoooopid ppl..........



There is a thread for that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> HERRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> King Jeffro!! What up my peeps. What i miss



Dangit Boyyy!! We was fixin to form a posse!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

Jags mowin, I'm takin a break from mowin and just now grabbin a bite to eat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

what for lunch Jeff fa fa?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what for lunch Jeff fa fa?



chikin pasta stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

A'ight, I gotta try to book my travel for upcoming work and get back out there and check on Jag!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There is a thread for that


different kinda stoopid.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, I gotta try to book my travel for upcoming work and get back out there and check on Jag!


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief O







hi, dert.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hi, dert.......



If you ask him bout his wife he replies more quickly


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you ask him bout his wife he replies more quickly


 I'd rather ask about him...............


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hi, dert.......


 hay Keebs


havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you ask him bout his wife he replies more quickly





Keebs said:


> I'd rather ask about him...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay Keebs



careful, keebs is a hiney grabber


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

Afternoon ya'll !!!  Heading to work before long !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> careful, keebs is a hiney grabber


pincher!!!!!!! hiney PINCHER!! get it right!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon ya'll !!!  Heading to work before long !!


Didja get the text pic I send ya?  could you make it out?


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon ya'll !!!  Heading to work before long !!



I saw your buddy from Riddleville at the shoot this weekend....I asked him if he knew you and he said "you ain't hanging around with that rascal are you?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pincher!!!!!!! hiney PINCHER!! get it right!
> 
> Didja get the text pic I send ya?  could you make it out?




Yeah, just could make it out, waterfall ?? 





rydert said:


> I saw your buddy from Riddleville at the shoot this weekend....I asked him if he knew you and he said "you ain't hanging around with that rascal are you?"





You KNOW betta than to believe anything he says !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2014)

what is goin` on in here???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He must like you a LOT!





He named his son after me !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, just could make it out, waterfall ??


yep!


Nicodemus said:


> what is goin` on in here???


depends, what'd ya hear?

Ah'right Mud, you're driving today, I get the cooler seat!
Later ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep!
> 
> depends, what'd ya hear?
> 
> ...





Bye...   






Louie?? Didn`t you say you were gonna put up a new lady ever day?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep!
> 
> depends, what'd ya hear?
> 
> ...



bet he aint heard nothing but that boat motor


 Bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bye...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yessir, but shes my favorite.  she gets several days..

Thats my future ex wife


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he aint heard nothing but that boat motor
> 
> 
> Bye keebs, bye mud





I took it out on Blackshear Saturday afternoon for a spell just to start the break in on it. Probably be headed to Port St Joe here in a week or two.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I took it out on Blackshear Saturday afternoon for a spell just to start the break in on it. Probably be headed to Port St Joe here in a week or two.



ride out pretty good?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ride out pretty good?





Yes indeed. With a half million boats out there that afternoon, it was like the Atlantic. The boat rides smooth, real smooth. It`s also considerable faster than I figgered it would be.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes indeed. With a half million boats out there that afternoon, it was like the Atlantic. The boat rides smooth, real smooth. It`s also considerable faster than I figgered it would be.



buddy of mine put a 60hp merc 4 stroke on his 16' boat this weekend.. Im ready to see how well it rides out


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> buddy of mine put a 60hp merc 4 stroke on his 16' boat this weekend.. Im ready to see how well it rides out





It should scat. Ol` boy down on Seminole has a 17 (I think) Rhino stick steer with a 70 2 stroke Tohatsu hangin` off the back. That thing will run like a striped ape.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW betta than to believe anything he says !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>






You know the guy too, used to be a operator at the plant . . . nickname "Juicy?"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 2, 2014)

Im out, yall folks behave


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he aint heard nothing but that boat motor
> 
> 
> Bye keebs, bye mud





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im out, yall folks behave



behave and motor boat don't belong on the same page.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know the guy too, used to be a operator at the plant . . . nickname "Juicy?"


And he can tell a good one too!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And he can tell a good one too!!!!



Yep...you know him....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And he can tell a good one too!!!!





rydert said:


> Yep...you know him....





He's been tellin 'em so long HE even believes 'em !!  

Ole boy can flat out shoot though !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2014)

bass fillets, zuccini an Pank holdin my BL


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks good Hankus ...chicken wangs on the grill for me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

dertO?


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dertO?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

No-seeums done ate me up out here in da yard! Them rascals lub me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No-seeums done ate me up out here in da yard! Them rascals lub me!






Dang Chiefbro, ya'll got noseeums up there ??


Worse year EVA for the daggum yalla flies, hate those things !! They're about to worry my Lab to deaf .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Chiefbro, ya'll got noseeums up there ??
> 
> 
> Worse year EVA for the daggum yalla flies, hate those things !! They're about to worry my Lab to deaf .



Yessirrrr! Dadgum things eat me up before I know it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> Yep...you know him....


I worked in the same department with him for two years!!.........I've seen him in action!!........The stories I could tell you!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> He's been tellin 'em so long HE even believes 'em !!
> 
> Ole boy can flat out shoot though !!


All things aside yes he is a very good wing shooter, and a very good shooting coach!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No-seeums done ate me up out here in da yard! Them rascals lub me!


I hate them thangs!!.........You don't know you are being bit till the itching starts!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Chiefbro, ya'll got noseeums up there ??
> 
> 
> Worse year EVA for the daggum yalla flies, hate those things !! They're about to worry my Lab to deaf .


Them Yalla flies can pull a plug out you on the fly by, and they are attracted to shiny objects............If I don't wear a hat they will harass me to no end!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hate them thangs!!.........You don't know you are being bit till the itching starts!!!
> 
> Them Yalla flies can pull a plug out you on the fly by, and they are attracted to shiny objects............If I don't wear a hat they will harass me to no end!!





Never seen 'em this bad, I can't even run Susie in the field for them attacking her.  She was on a dead run the other morning and went into a roll trying to get the lil devils off of her, going to ask Freddie if there's something we can put on her.


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

well, Im tired of seeing this at the top when I click my GON icon, so I'll put in a few posts to help it along to its slow max post death. 


 Plates will be goin' round to take up a collection to end this one by paying a mod off, drivelers should loves this.


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

isnt there suppose to be a point to a thread? is that in the rule book, let me see............................


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

wait now, they were'nt technically postin' gibberish in the last few posts


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

sup


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

snarf snarf snarf


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

Buehler? Anyone? 

















BUUUUUUEHHHHHLER?


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

post


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> well, Im tired of seeing this at the top when I click my GON icon, so I'll put in a few posts to help it along to its slow max post death.
> 
> 
> Plates will be goin' round to take up a collection to end this one by paying a mod off, drivelers should loves this.


A new one will just take it's Place!!........I ain't never took a bribe, and I don't know a mod that will!!



the HEED! said:


> isnt there suppose to be a point to a thread? is that in the rule book, let me see............................


Not in the campfire!!



the HEED! said:


> wait now, they were'nt technically post gibberish in the last few posts


It comes, and goes!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> wait now, they were'nt technically postin' gibberish in the last few posts






You'd be surprised what you might find amongst the drivel!


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

well, Im gonna go to bed drivel in my dreams


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 2, 2014)

smell ya later


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Jeff C and all of the rest of you drivelers.

I've got lots of work to get done this morning and I need to get to it now.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Jeff C and all of the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I've got lots of work to get done this morning and I need to get to it now.  Catch ya'll later.



Mornin Mike....I guess we'll just have to wait on that coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Jeff C and all of the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I've got lots of work to get done this morning and I need to get to it now.  Catch ya'll later.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mike....I guess we'll just have to wait on that coffee.



Wait if you want I am partaking now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

Quack,  yellow flies that far North?  The only place I have seen them in large numbers is the Okee Swamp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wait if you want I am partaking now.



 All that R&R you've been getting lately....huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All that R&R you've been getting lately....huh?



Right.  yesterday was chain saw and weed eater or sprayer in the woods where the vehicle won't go


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Right.  yesterday was chain saw and weed eater or sprayer in the woods where the vehicle won't go



Thought so!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought so!



yep when you have a high schooler needing cash you have to stay with them to guide and direct.  

Today is dentist day.  for joy for joy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  yellow flies that far North?  The only place I have seen them in large numbers is the Okee Swamp.





Man they will tote you off around my place, lots of sand, soon as you leave the yard going towards either field you're fair game !!!  Can't even ride the 4 wheeler to the field without being attacked.


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

Goot morning......gonna be a long one today ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2014)

Grrrrrrrr, my weekly mandatory meeting . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, my weekly mandatory meeting . . .



Quit calling them if you want.  You have my permission.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Werd?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

werd up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks



morning boom boom how are you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

what's the wurd?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

howdy gobble.





Last night i tinted the back glass on my truck.  when cleaning up I reached on my tool box and ran my right hand ring finger across a razor blade.  Took me an hour to stop the bleeding.  bout 3/16 in deep and the only reason it didnt go deeper was cause of the finger nail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy gobble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch!



ah, it didnt hurt.  im more upset that there are bubbles all in my tint.  They werent there last night, I guess they popped up over night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy gobble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brown liquid involved?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Morning. Gonna be another busy day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Gonna be another busy day.



Mudro?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy gobble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pour hydrogen peroxide in it, then rubbing alchohol.



Mornin`.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2014)

Mornin....
Woke up around 1am went to the jail got back home around 4am. Finally went back to sleep around 5am an hour later my alarm went off. Had to get up & bring my hubby over here to the DDS to get his license renewed. This place is out in the middle of nowhere. Line was already wrapped around the building. We got here around 7:40. He probably won't be out til after 9.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man they will tote you off around my place, lots of sand, soon as you leave the yard going towards either field you're fair game !!!  Can't even ride the 4 wheeler to the field without being attacked.


When we rode trail rides, our guide would break off a small limb with leaves on it & stick behind his ear, one for the horse too, they were rarely bothered by yellow flies......(deer flies)......... I hate them things!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks


 hi!


Jeff C. said:


> Werd?


Oh yeah!


hdm03 said:


> werd up


huh?


gobbleinwoods said:


> what's the wurd?


I know, I know!! <----wildly waving hand!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Gonna be another busy day.


I thought you were caught up?!?!?


Nicodemus said:


> Pour hydrogen peroxide in it, then rubbing alchohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin`.


Dang Nic........... peroxide yeah............ rubbin alchohol too?!?!? gooood lord!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Mornin....
> Woke up around 1am went to the jail got back home around 4am. Finally went back to sleep around 5am an hour later my alarm went off. Had to get up & bring my hubby over here to the DDS to get his license renewed. This place is out in the middle of nowhere. Line was already wrapped around the building. We got here around 7:40. He probably won't be out til after 9.


skippin school or field trip?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Pour hydrogen peroxide in it, then rubbing alchohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin`.


i did. 


Crickett said:


> Mornin....
> Woke up around 1am went to the jail got back home around 4am. Finally went back to sleep around 5am an hour later my alarm went off. Had to get up & bring my hubby over here to the DDS to get his license renewed. This place is out in the middle of nowhere. Line was already wrapped around the building. We got here around 7:40. He probably won't be out til after 9.



so your avatar is 100% accurate today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> When we rode trail rides, our guide would break off a small limb with leaves on it & stick behind his ear, one for the horse too, they were rarely bothered by yellow flies......(deer flies)......... I hate them things!
> 
> hi!
> 
> ...



Shoot no, Got a new project at work, for real this time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  yellow flies that far North?  The only place I have seen them in large numbers is the Okee Swamp.


I don't reckon You have heard of Williamson Swamp??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hfh, you aint got a old K5 blaze laying around do ya? 79 to 85?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

and Jeffro is still the Kang


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> When we rode trail rides, our guide would break off a small limb with leaves on it & stick behind his ear, one for the horse too, they were rarely bothered by yellow flies......(deer flies)......... I hate them things!
> 
> hi!
> 
> ...




Treatment has to hurt to do any good.  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't reckon You have heard of Williamson Swamp??




That one is named after some of my kinfolks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh, you aint got a old K5 blaze laying around do ya? 79 to 85?



Yeah, i got 2 laying round the house..   nah i dont but if your looking for one ill keep my eyes open.  i THINK Daves auto repair down the road from me has 1 sittin there they might sell..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, i got 2 laying round the house..   nah i dont but if your looking for one ill keep my eyes open.  i THINK Daves auto repair down the road from me has 1 sittin there they might sell..



Looking for one cheap, i've got the the trans and Tcase, even got a big block needing a home. Want one with a removable top to goof around in, maybe tractor tires too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Treatment has to hurt to do any good.
> That one is named after some of my kinfolks.


  Mercurochrome woulda been betta!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looking for one cheap, i've got the the trans and Tcase, even got a big block needing a home. Want one with a removable top to goof around in, maybe tractor tires too.


playin Dr. Frankintruck again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looking for one cheap, i've got the the trans and Tcase, even got a big block needing a home. Want one with a removable top to goof around in, maybe tractor tires too.



With a torch, they can all have a removable top   Ill keep my eyes open tho.   You said cheap i assume a perfect body isnt a requirement?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> playin Dr. Frankintruck again?


Yes , yes i am.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> With a torch, they can all have a removable top   Ill keep my eyes open tho.   You said cheap i assume a perfect body isnt a requirement?



Thats right. only requirement is to not fall completely thru the floor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mercurochrome woulda been betta!





That stuff did hurt.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> When we rode trail rides, our guide would break off a small limb with leaves on it & stick behind his ear, one for the horse too, they were rarely bothered by yellow flies......(deer flies)......... I hate them things!
> 
> hi!
> 
> ...



School is out finally! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> i did.
> 
> 
> so your avatar is 100% accurate today?



Yep....

Nap time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

I just googled famous redheads... WOW!!.. Safe search isnt so safe..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just googled famous redheads... WOW!!.. Safe search isnt so safe..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> School is out finally!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm the only one at the office today.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not the only one at the office today.  There is about 109 other folks here.  I'll let you know if that changes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm not the only one at the office today.  There is about 109 other folks here.  I'll let you know if that changes.



Thanks for the update. Please, for the love of Gawd, keep me posted.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

Nothing new to report at this time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

quiet at work today


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm the only one at the office today.


 where'd they go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where'd they go?



I can only think of 1 reason for everyone to leave but one person.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where'd they go?


Board meeting and working at clients workplace.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can only think of 1 reason for everyone to leave but one person.....


No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quiet at work today



Who's that in yo avi


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's that in yo avi



Angelica Bridges, she was on Baywatch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Angelica Bridges, she was on Baywatch



Oh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.



look at chu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look at chu



Aint I juss adorable.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can only think of 1 reason for everyone to leave but one person.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Board meeting and working at clients workplace.
> 
> No No:


oh............. as long as it's quiet & nuttin going on, I like being here by myself!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's that in yo avi


I like yours!!  I recognize that precious thang!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look at chu



Oh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Needed a little nap, woke up @ 4:00 am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

haven't decided yet


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2014)

Just cause.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> haven't decided yet



Let us know when you do.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Let us know when you do.



You got it.  I will send you a selfie of me eating.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You got it.  I will send you a selfie of me eating.



I'm not hungry anymore.


























































Just kidding.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Let us know when you do.



Got any pics of that project you were workin on last week


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Still hungry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got any pics of that project you were workin on last week



Yes not many though. I would send you one of me in my swimmin suit but you'd post it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

My uncle jsut dropped off a Winchester model 37 thats COMPLETELY took apart.  he wants me to clean it, sand down the and forearm adn stain it...  all the metal looks like pure rust...  this should be fun...


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

dang deer...........


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

oh......hay ever body........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes not many though. I would send you one of me in my swimmin suit but you'd post it.



I gotta work on a project next week and I AINT gonna share pics.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.


I know most of those WOW's in your avatar!!!! I see "legs" on da left side, she's such a sweety!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Needed a little nap, woke up @ 4:00 am.


 I know the feelin, didn't sleep much myself.... 


Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?


left ova cheekun........ I think......... can't remember what I brought....... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got any pics of that project you were workin on last week


   


rydert said:


> View attachment 790193
> 
> 
> dang deer...........


trap'em!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.



  you finally seen it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My uncle jsut dropped off a Winchester model 37 thats COMPLETELY took apart.  he wants me to clean it, sand down the and forearm adn stain it...  all the metal looks like pure rust...  this should be fun...



How old is it?



rydert said:


> View attachment 790193
> 
> 
> dang deer...........



Do like I did and build a prison camp....I mean fence around it.



Keebs said:


> I know most of those WOW's in your avatar!!!! I see "legs" on da left side, she's such a sweety!!!
> 
> I know the feelin, didn't sleep much myself....
> 
> ...



Went wiff cinnamon roll, nanner, and glass of chocky milk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Gonna eat 2 cinnamon rolls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you finally seen it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

No clue Jeff...  i dont see anything that gives a date reference


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went wiff cinnamon roll, nanner, and glass of chocky milk!


It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!


No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!
> 
> 
> No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!





Thoughts and prayers, Keebs. I know that it`s hard to deal with.

My Mama has been on my mind a lot more than normal lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Gotta a purty good one for yall from da Jag!

He had mentioned something to me about some "hispanic boy" being treated badly by his family up at the SO's at Emory last weekend. I never did see or I find out who he was talking about. I asked him if he was on his team, and he said he thought so. 

Anyway, last night he started tellin me again about that "hispanic boy", and how his brother was talkin mean and callin him bad names in his room while he was in the shower. I asked him what they were doing in his room while he was in the shower? He said they were hanging out and waiting on him. Then I asked him what happened and he said, "I told him I got his back." I asked him what does that mean? He said, "It means I am not going to let them treat him bad no more or call him bad names." I asked him what did you do? He said, " I got out of that shower and told his brother that if he treated that "hispanic boy" like that anymore, I was gonna shove that energy drink down his throat!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!
> 
> 
> No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!



  hope shes ok,  Sorry to hear bout that Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!
> 
> 
> No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!



Sorry to hear that Duree! Hope she's ok.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!
> 
> 
> No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!


Dang. I know the feeling. Got my Mom a necklace and my Diddy a bracelet. Never seen either one of them use them or have them nearby. They just call me. Hope your Mom is OK. Keep us posted. 


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta a purty good one for yall from da Jag!
> 
> He had mentioned something to me about some "hispanic boy" being treated badly by his family up at the SO's at Emory last weekend. I never did see or I find out who he was talking about. I asked him if he was on his team, and he said he thought so.
> 
> Anyway, last night he started tellin me again about that "hispanic boy", and how his brother was talkin mean and callin him bad names in his room while he was in the shower. I asked him what they were doing in his room while he was in the shower? He said they were hanging out and waiting on him. Then I asked him what happened and he said, "I told him I got his back." I asked him what does that mean? He said, "It means I am not going to let them treat him bad no more or call him bad names." I asked him what did you do? He said, " I got out of that shower and told his brother that if he treated that "hispanic boy" like that anymore, I was gonna shove that energy drink down his throat!"


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!
> 
> 
> No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!


sorry to hear this Keebs


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta a purty good one for yall from da Jag!
> 
> He had mentioned something to me about some "hispanic boy" being treated badly by his family up at the SO's at Emory last weekend. I never did see or I find out who he was talking about. I asked him if he was on his team, and he said he thought so.
> 
> Anyway, last night he started tellin me again about that "hispanic boy", and how his brother was talkin mean and callin him bad names in his room while he was in the shower. I asked him what they were doing in his room while he was in the shower? He said they were hanging out and waiting on him. Then I asked him what happened and he said, "I told him I got his back." I asked him what does that mean? He said, "It means I am not going to let them treat him bad no more or call him bad names." I asked him what did you do? He said, " I got out of that shower and told his brother that if he treated that "hispanic boy" like that anymore, I was gonna shove that energy drink down his throat!"



get um Jag


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

prayers for the keebs family


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!
> 
> 
> No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!



Dang....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I know the feeling. Got my Mom a necklace and my Diddy a bracelet. Never seen either one of them use them or have them nearby. They just call me. Hope your Mom is OK. Keep us posted.





rydert said:


> sorry to hear this Keebs
> 
> 
> get um Jag



I'd almost lay BIG $$$$ that he didn even wrap a towel around himself and got out drippin wet and butt nekkid!  

I asked him what happened after that and Jag said, "his brother didn say another word."


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta a purty good one for yall from da Jag!
> 
> He had mentioned something to me about some "hispanic boy" being treated badly by his family up at the SO's at Emory last weekend. I never did see or I find out who he was talking about. I asked him if he was on his team, and he said he thought so.
> 
> Anyway, last night he started tellin me again about that "hispanic boy", and how his brother was talkin mean and callin him bad names in his room while he was in the shower. I asked him what they were doing in his room while he was in the shower? He said they were hanging out and waiting on him. Then I asked him what happened and he said, "I told him I got his back." I asked him what does that mean? He said, "It means I am not going to let them treat him bad no more or call him bad names." I asked him what did you do? He said, " I got out of that shower and told his brother that if he treated that "hispanic boy" like that anymore, I was gonna shove that energy drink down his throat!"


 me some Jag, that boy's got HEART, I tell ya!!


Nicodemus said:


> Thoughts and prayers, Keebs. I know that it`s hard to deal with.
> 
> My Mama has been on my mind a lot more than normal lately.


Thanks Nic. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hope shes ok,  Sorry to hear bout that Keebs


Thanks. 


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that Duree! Hope she's ok.


Thanks Jeff. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I know the feeling. Got my Mom a necklace and my Diddy a bracelet. Never seen either one of them use them or have them nearby. They just call me. Hope your Mom is OK. Keep us posted.


 she even tried calling sis #2 in Dublin!!
Thanks, baby sis is with her now, just got the text........ thinks she fell on the night stand, she's not sure what happened...... 


rydert said:


> sorry to hear this Keebs
> 
> 
> get um Jag


Thanks. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> prayers for the keebs family


Thank you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang....





Jeff C. said:


> I'd almost lay BIG $$$$ that he didn even wrap a towel around himself and got out drippin wet and butt nekkid!
> 
> I asked him what happened after that and Jag said, "his brother didn say another word."


I was thinking the same thing!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2014)

Keebsy, again hope all is well with Momma! Keep us posted. 

I gotta run folks, gonna go help Jag finish cuttin grass!


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

last post....lock er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh......hay ever body........


Hey Dirt, our blackberry did great, i'll post pics in a bit.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta work on a project next week and I AINT gonna share pics.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got any pics of that project you were workin on last week


 I thought i quoted Keebs, thats why i said what i did. My bad, can you get pics on your phone yet??


Keebs said:


> It ended up being the pork chop, mixed veggie casserole, peas & rice from the other night!
> 
> 
> No details yet, but had a voice mail from Mama to "come help me a minute"....... I called her back & she said she had fallen.......... this is happening a lot here lately and she has not only a cell phone but a life alert necklace too but "don't won't to bother them" rather have me leave work, lose time....... I'll hush........... any way I called 911 to her & they are enroute to the hospital and baby sis is on her way to her............. thanks for any 's ya'll can spare.....  it sucks getting older and seeing your parents go downhill like this!


Hope moms ok.


Jeff C. said:


> I'd almost lay BIG $$$$ that he didn even wrap a towel around himself and got out drippin wet and butt nekkid!
> 
> I asked him what happened after that and Jag said, "his brother didn say another word."



That would shut me up too.  

Checkers today. burger and fries.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

The bag phones do not get pics yet????


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

i had runch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy, again hope all is well with Momma! Keep us posted.
> 
> I gotta run folks, gonna go help Jag finish cuttin grass!


will do Chief, tell Jag I'm proud of him for standing up for that kid! 


mudracing101 said:


> I thought i quoted Keebs, thats why i said what i did. My bad, can you get pics on your phone yet??
> 
> Hope moms ok.


 there ya go thinking again!
Thanks, Fluffy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The bag phones do not get pics yet????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

I still hawngry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

this ones bout done..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still hawngry



I have a burger just off the grill.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have a burger just off the grill.



thanks, that made it so much better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yep



nope


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.



Just sent your hubby some pics to his email.


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^
kang nancy


last post


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just sent your hubby some pics to his email.



I just sent some too.....wink,wink.......

he'll know what that means


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> kang nancy
> 
> 
> last post



before this one.


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

after this one........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

i did too


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

he'll be spun when he see them


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he'll be spun when he see them



he might kick mrs. hawnet out...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> he might kick mrs. hawnet out...........



Me thinks her days are numbered


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> I just sent some too.....wink,wink.......
> 
> he'll know what that means



Speakin of pics , tell the Mrs. i said Hey


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

they gots a pool too,to,two,2.II,tu-tu


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of pics , tell the Mrs. i said Hey



.....idjit...............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> they gots a pool too,to,two,2.II,tu-tu



we gonna have a goot time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just sent your hubby some pics to his email.


Got em! 


rydert said:


> I just sent some too.....wink,wink.......
> 
> he'll know what that means


OK


rydert said:


> he might kick mrs. hawnet out...........





hdm03 said:


> Me thinks her days are numbered


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

buncha silly folks in here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

catchin anything?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just practicing for my project next week.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

lock er' on down


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

this


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

is it


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

no more


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

post


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

shut it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> lock er' on down



your premature... again..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

nope; last post should be number 1,000


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2014)

nancy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Lock her down.


----------

